# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Ed Friedman: The New Testosterone Treatment

## RuStra

hallo Fortgeschrittene,

hier ein Buch-Tipp:
"The New Testosterone Treatment - How You and Your Doctor can fight Breast Cancer, Prostate Cancer and Alzheimer's"
von Ed Friedman.

Kann man bei amazon bestellen, was auch schon ein paar gemacht haben ...

Freu mich auf die Debatte,
die eine Anschluss-Debatte sein wird an das, was 2007 und 2008 hier schon mal diskutiert wurde, wie schön, dass wir dieses Forum habe.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> hallo Fortgeschrittene,
> 
> Freu mich auf die Debatte,


mal ein für dieses Forum eher ungewöhnlicher Lese-Appetit-Happen,
ein Auszug aus dem Kapitel über ALZHEIMER übersetzt:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


"The New Testosterone Treatment – 
How You and Your Doctor can fight Breast Cancer, Prostate Cancer and Alzheimer's"
von Ed Friedman.

Chapter 14, S. 247
A new protocol for curing early-state alzheimer's and
for halting late-stage alzheimer's

Ein neues Protokoll für die Heilung von Alzheimer im Anfangs-Stadium
und für das Stoppen von Alzheimer im Spät-Stadium

Mit all der mannigfaltigen Evidenz, die auf Hormone zeigen,
ist es keine Überraschung, dass ich die Anwendung von Hormonen
für die Behandlung von Alzheimer empfehle.
Die wirkliche Frage ist, wieso ich der einzige Wissenschaftlicher bin,
der dieses Behandlungs-Protokoll empfiehlt?
Die Antwort ist ganz einfach. Ich bin NICHT der erste Wissenschaftler,
der mitbekommen hat, dass Hormone die Antwort auf Alzheimer sind!

Ich darf Sie an einen Auszug aus einem PNAS-Artikel von 2002 erinnern:
"Wenn man Testosteron älteren Männern gibt oder Östradial postmenopausalen Frauen,
so hat das wahrscheinlich bei der Vorbeugung / Behandlung von Alzheimer Vorteile."
[ s. Anhang 1 ]

Es ist klar, dass auch andere Forscher den Wert von Testosteron erkannt haben,
wenn es darum geht, Alzheimer zu bekämpfen.
Allerdings bin ich wohl der erste Wissenschaftler, der realisiert hat, dass
Aromatase-Hemmer, wenn sie zusammen mit der Gabe von Testosteron
eingesetzt werden, Brust- und Prostatakrebs verhindern und dass sie
gleichermassen auch den Effekt von Testosteron im Einsatz gg. Alzheimer
verstärken. Und ich bin wohl auch der erste, der bemerkt hat, das der Östrogen-Rezeptor beta (ER-beta) bei Alzheimer schützend wirkt (was bedeutet, dass Alzheimer zurückgeht, wenn dieser Rezeptor aktiviert wird durch irgendwas, das an ihn bindet) und dass Estriol effektiver sein sollte als Estradiol[3]. Das kommt daher, dass Estriol im Gegensatzu zu Estradiol vorzugsweise am ER-beta bindet [4].
Während die meisten Ärzte, selbst Anti-aging-Ärzte, eine Philosophie haben, so wenig Hormone wie möglich einzusetzen und für eine so kurze Zeit wie möglich, ist meine Philosophie, dass es innerhalb gewisser Grenzen sicherer ist höhere Hormon-Level als niedrigere zu haben, mit der Ausnahme von Estradiol und Estron.

Nachdem eine Reihe von Wissenschaftlern nun wissen, dass Hormone die Antwort auf Alzheimer sind, warum sind keine klinischen Tests gemacht worden, um diesen Behandlungs-Ansatz zu überprüfen?
Bei Frauen haben die Ärzte immer gedacht, dass die Studie von 2002, Women’s Health Initiative (WHI) der definitive klinische Test gewesen ist, um zu zeigen, dass Hormonersatztherapie sowohl das Risiko von Brustkrebs als auch das von Alzheimer steigen lässt. Damals aber bestand keinerlei Möglichkeit, all die schlechten Resultate durch den Fakt erklären zu können, dass synthetische Progestine fast vollständig die Androgenrezeptoren blocken (wie im Kapitel 3 diskutiert).  Bis auf den heutigen Tag haben nur sehr wenige Ärzte diesen Fakt zur Kenntnis genommen, was zum grossen Teil darauf zurückzuführen ist, das der entsprechende Artikel zu den Problemen mit Progestinen in einer biologischen Zeitschrift publiziert wurde, nicht in einer medizinischen [5].
Bei Männern ist es eine andere Geschichte. Es gibt keinen Zweifel, dass Ärzte an den medizinischen Hochschulen haben lernen müssen, dass Testosteron gefährlich ist. Während ich an diesem Buch arbeitete, hatte ich eine interessante Konversation mit einem pensionierten Kardiologen. Er schien an meiner Arbeit zu Alzheimer Interesse zu haben. Als er allerdings realisierte, dass mein Behandlungs-Vorschlag die Verabreichung hoher Mengen Testosteron beinhaltete, sagte er: „Das können Sie nicht machen. Das wird bei diesen Männern Prostatakrebs auslösen.“ An diesem Punkt erklärte ich ihm meine Arbeit zum Prostatakrebs und wie Testosteron Prostatakrebs ausschliesslich dann verursacht, wenn es in Estradiol umgewandelt wird. Seine Antwort war: „Lassen Sie es mich wissen, wenn Ihr Buch fertig ist.“
Diese Angst vor Prostatakrebs findet auch oft ihren Niederschlag in der wissenschaftlichen Literatur. Hier sind 2 Zitate aus einer Veröffentlichung aus dem Jahre 2000 in den Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciens (PNAS), in der die Möglichkeit diskutiert wird, Testosteron zur Verhinderung von Alzheimer  bei Männern einzusetzen:
„Unsere Ergebniss legen nahe, dass Androgen-Supplementierung bei älteren Männern … für die Entwicklung von Alzheimer schützend sein kann.“
„Diese möglichen Vorteile müssen abgewogen werden mit den möglichen negativen Wirkungen von Testosteron, einschliesslich der Entwicklung eines Prostatakarzinoms.“

Sowohl für Männer wie für Frauen ist klar, dass bei Alzheimer Hirnzellen wegsterben. Es gibt keine Behandlung dafür, tote Zellen wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Das bedeutet, dass das beste, was jegliche Behandlung tun kann, ist das Stoppen von weiterem Nervenzelltod. Allerdings ist es so, dass Menschen mit Alzheimer oder anderen Formen von Demenz auch Tage haben, an denen es ihnen besser geht als sonst. Wenn man sich das vor Augen führt, könnte das beste Szenario sein, den Geisteszustand so wiederherzustellen, wie es an den besseren Tagen ist, und die Erinnerung so zu stabilisieren, dass die Person vieles von dem wieder zurücklernen kann, das schon vergessen war.

[ S. 249 ]
Behandlung von Alzheimer bei Männern
…

[S. 251 ]
Behandlung von Alzheimer bei Frauen
…

[ S. 253 ]
Schlussfolgerungen

Meine eigenen Forschungen und meine Besuche auf Websites für Alzheimer-Patienten zeigen mir, dass eine Reihe von Betroffenen diejenigen Supplemente nehmen, von denen ich oben gesprochen habe [das waren: Niacinamid, Curcumin, Rosmarin, Salbei ], sowie auch Kokosnuss-Öl. Leider berichtet keiner, dass das zu einer Heilung geführt hat, obwohl manch einer glaubt, dass ihr Ernährungs-Regime den Progress der Erkrankung verlangsamt hat. Ich bin nicht überrascht, dass keine Heilung durch diese Supplementierung erreicht werden konnte, da die Hormon-Level nun mal im Zuge des Alterungsprozesses heruntergehen und das wiederum all die biochemischen Marker steigen lässt, die mit Alzheimer assoziiert sind. Selbst wenn also einige symptomatische Besserung erzielt werden kann durch Supplementierung und Ernährungs-Umstellung, so ist doch der einzige Weg den Progress zu stoppen, den Abfall der Hormon-Level zu verhindern.

Um es für Männer zusammenzufassen: Kein Rauchen, hohe Level von Vitamin D3 und von freiem Testosteron, dazu Aromatase-Hemmer und Estriol – hiervon kann man erwarten, dass damit Alzheimer der Garaus gemacht werden kann. Falls nicht, sollten die Supplemente, die ich für Frauen aufgelistet habe, hinzugenommen werden. Schliesslich, falls nichts dergleichen wirkt, sollte man ernsthaft erwägen, Testosteron über das maximale physiologische Level hinauszutreiben genauso wie Estriol.

Für Frauen: Kein Rauchen, hohe Level von Vitamin D3 und von freiem Testosteron, dazu Aromatase-Hemmer und Estriol, 10 Tage mit hohem Progesteron jeden Monat, zusätzlich die diskutierten Supplemente. Wenn dieser Behandlungs-Plan nicht funktioniert, dann sollten höhere Level von freiem Testosteron, Progesteron und Estriol erwogen werden.

----------


## LowRoad

*Rudolf*,
danke für den Tipp mit dem Buch! Ich habe es jetzt seit ein paar Tagen hier und schon etwas darin herumgestöbert. Es wird nicht mit Superlativen gespart und eine völlig neue, korrekte Sicht auf die Entstehung und die Progression dreier Volkskrankheiten versprochen: PCa, BC, Alzheimer. Da sich der Autor besonders mit der Wirkung der Hormone Testosteron, Östrogen und Progesteron befasst hatte ich gehofft endlich die "Weltformel" zu finden, die die beobachteten Sachverhalte schlüssig zusammenführt. Leider bin ich da wieder mal enttäuscht worden. Fangen wir mit der von Friedman postulierten Entstehungsgeschichte von PCa an.




> The only way testosterone can cause prostate cancer is if it is first converted to estrogen, which then binds to that villainous ER-alpha! This point bears repeating because it is of vital importance. Testosterone doesn't cause prostate cancer.
> ...
> In the absence of excess aromatase (which converts testosterone into cancer-causing estradiol), testosterone is capable of killing prostate cancer.
> ...


Zu DHT ist seine Stellungnahme widersprüchlich. Einerseits erkennt er an, dass bei fehlendem 5-alpha-reductase Enzym kein PCa entsteht, andererseits schreibt er, dass hohe DHT Werte günstig für das Überleben von PCa Patienten wäre. Das hilft nun auch nicht weiter.

Kommen wir zuerst zum *Testosteron/Östrogen Verhältnis*, was ggf. Krebsauslösend sein soll. Diese Erklärung, dass bei alternden Männern sich das Testosteron/Östrogen Verhältnis hin zu Östrogen ändert ist nicht neu. Auch das der ER-alpha hier eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Frage ist dann z.B. warum:


in Studien [1] ER-alpha Blocker wie Toremifene die PCa Entstehung nicht mindern konnten? Ein für mich besonders enttäuschender Sachverhalt, das muss ich gestehen! "Cancer was detected in 34.7% and 32.3% of men in the placebo and treatment groups, respectively, with no observed difference"Frauen, mit einem für Männer unsagbar schlechtem Testosteron/Östrogen Verhältnis NIE PCa bekommen? Sagt jetzt nicht Frauen haben keine Prostata, haben sie doch, nicht viel aber immerhin[2]... So ein paar PCA Fälle hätten sich doch entwickeln können?warum junge Männer (vor der Pubertät) mit ebenfalls ungünstigem Testosteron/Östrogen Verhältnis kein PCA bekommen?warum übergewichtige Männer zwar aggressivere PCa Verläufe zeigen, aber in der Summe nicht öfters von PCa betroffen sind [3].warum z.B. Männer die zu frühem Hahrverlust (Glatzenbidung) neigen (erhöhte DHT Werte) eher von PCa betroffen sind[3]: "Baldness at the age of 40 was associated with an 81% increased risk of prostate cancer before the age of 55"warum im therapeutischem Setting Östrogen auch in ganz geringen Dosen evt. zusammen mit Dexamethason die PCa Progression hemmt?
Soviel erst mal von mir - ich lese weiter...

-----------------------
*[1]:* Prostate cancer diagnosis among men with isolated high-grade intraepithelial neoplasia enrolled onto a 3-year prospective phase III clinical trial of oral toremifene.
*[2]:* The Female Prostate
*[3]:* Cancer Research UK, Prostate cancer risk factors

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

Dr. med. Douwes, St. Georg Klinik in Bad Aibling, therapiert schon lange beim PCa, u.a. mit einer Hormonsubtitution bei gegebener Testosteron-Östrogen-Dysbalance. Nach seinen Angaben, ist diese bei älteren Männern immer gegeben, und Auslöser für das "Altmännercarzinom" der Prostata.
Seine Abhandlung darüber ist in den KISP-Extrakten, Texten, enthalten.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Urologe

.... wobei meiner persönlichen Meinung nach das "Altmännerkarzinom" überhaupt keiner Behandlung bedarf - es ist ja nur "Begleiter", kein "Mörder" .....

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Urologe "fs":

Ihre Antwort ist korrekt. Mein Komentar bezog sich auch nur auf das Thema, von Ed Friedman, und seine Ausführungen in, "Teststerone-Treatment", nämlich die Zusammenhänge von Testosteron versus Östrogen, welche für die Entstehung von Alzheimer postuliert werden.

*Alzheimer ereilt eben auch nur ältere Menschen.* (in der Regel)

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

*Helmut*,
vielleicht hast Du Friedman falsch verstanden? Er hält dieses allgemein bekannte Phänomen der Östrogen Dominanz bei älteren Männern schon für PCA auslösend, wobei er aber nicht, wie z.B. Dr. Douwes mit _"Hormonsubtitution"_, also Testosterongaben agieren will. Sein Ansatz basiert auf der Gabe eines Aromathasehemmers zusammen mit einer Östrogenart, welche speziell auf den ER-beta zielt, und einem 5ARI um DHT klein zu halten. Leider gibt es wenig Evidenz für solch eine Behandlung, aber da die Nebenwirkungen überschaubar wären, könnte man es ja in der IADT Pause mal probieren? Ich habe das heute schon mal mit meinem Uro diskutiert - er hat nur mit den Schultern gezuckt, was zu erwarten war. Also ist man doch wieder alleine, wie immer halt.

_Only the brave can walk alone!_

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

So isses..., letztendlich sind wir wieder alleine, und stehen da im zu kurzen Hemd. Aus den folgenden weitern Ausführungen ect, geht auch das Gegenteil hervor. PCa, versus Testosteron-Östrogendominaz und dgl.
Im übrigen LowRoad, habe ich im Frühjahr dieses Jahres eine Hormonsubtitution im Sinne Dr. Douwes-Theorie-, und anderer bekannten Fürsprecher, durch geführt. Mein PSA fiel um ca. um 0,61 ng/ml innert 6 Monate.
Anzumerken ist, dass mein DHT- weit unter dem Referenzbereich liegt (deshalb habe ich auch keine Glatze), mein freies Testosteron ebenfalls, mein Testo bei ca. 3,50 ng/ml, u. das schon immer. Der FAI-Index ((SHBG/FH) ist allerdings OK, sowie Estradiol, FSH usw. und sofort.
Ergo, es ist schon etwas dran....

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

So weit ich mich zu erinnern vermag, besteht in der Forschung ohnehin keine Einigkeit, in Bezug von Testosteron versus PCa, und überhaupt. Einerseits wird bei einer Hormonentzugstherapie durch GnRH-Agonisten auf Rezeptorebene (AR) das Androgen Testosteron in seiner Wirkung gehemmt, oder bei der DHB, dass Testosteron selbst entzogen wird bis hin zum Kastrationsniveau.

Unterschieden wird dann noch in der Applikationsform, dauerhaft über ein definiertes Zeitfenster, oder intermittierend, bis hin zur Kastrationsresistenz. Darüber streiten sich ebenfalls die Geister…

Dr. Bob Leibowitz (DHB), kommt nun nach langjährigen Praxiserfahrungen zu der Ansicht, gerade bei „austherapierten“, androgenresistenten (defekter AR) Patienten, diese mit hochdosierten Testosteron bis zu 12 ng/ml zu behandeln. Erstrebenswert für ihn ist, einen Testo-Wert von mind. 4- 6 ng/ml auf Dauer zu erhalten.
Oder habe ich da nun auch etwas missverstanden.

Dr. med. Douwes, Bad Aibling, substituierd mit dem Hormon Progesteron. Dieses wirkt gegen Östrogendominanz, die sich im Alter bei Männern und Frauen immer entwickelt. Progesteron wirkt u.a. auch als 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer, und verringert somit die Umwandlung von Testosteron in schädliches Dihydrotestosteron (DHT). Da spielt nun der von LowRoad erwähnte „ER-beta“ mir einer der wichtigsten Rollen.
Kontrovers wird diskutiert, dass erhöhte DHT-Werte PCa-fördernd sind, geringere dagegen nicht. Ein Pro-und Kontra. Die eine Studie belegt dieses, eine anders stellt das Gegenteil fest usw.

Ein zu hoher DHT-Spiegel erhöht das PCa-Risiko, wird behauptet. Mein DHT-Spiegel dagegen liegt unter dem Referenzbereich,
(da gibt es nichts mehr zum runter regulieren) sowie das FSH, und bin trotzdem Träger eins PCa´s.
Testo– Substitution sind kontraproduktiv beim PCa, bei mir ging das PSA herunter. Habe nur diese Therapie über 6 Monate dieses Jahr gemacht, u. ohne NEM`s, wollte es wissen. Letztes Jahr machte ich nichts, weder NEM´s, noch Ernährungsumstellung, PSA stieg.
Und weil das nun mal so ist, und keiner etwas genaues weiß, ist der Einzelfall immer vom Standard abweichend zu betrachten.
Da es mit den Hormonentzugstherapien auch nicht so wirklich funktioniert, wird hier im Forum aktuell (O-Ton) Diskussionen über die Stammzellen-Theorie geführt, über Substitutionen von Vitamin D3, das Immunsystem als evtl. Lösung aktualisiert, und zum guter Schluss nun das Testo-Östrogen Dilemma.
Damit beschäftigt sich die Alternativmedizin schon sehr lange, und therapiert nach diesem An-u. Grundsätzen. Natürlich keine evidenzbasierte Medizin, zum Glück.
In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir gerade eine kürzlich gemachte Aussage von Reinardo zum Thema EbM ein. Sinngemäß bedauert er, dass sich zu viele Ärzte der EbM gegenüber verpflichtet fühlen, und die Individualität hinten ansteht. Der kann ich mich nur anschließen, aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen.
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo helmut,




> Dr. med. Douwes, Bad Aibling, substituierd mit dem Hormon Progesteron. Dieses wirkt gegen Östrogendominanz, die sich im Alter bei Männern und Frauen immer entwickelt. Progesteron wirkt u.a. auch als 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer, und verringert somit die Umwandlung von Testosteron in schädliches Dihydrotestosteron (DHT).


Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass du das Sript von John R. Lee gelesen hast, welcher im gleichen Sinne die Hormon Balance for Men schon um 2000
publizierte. Leider verstarb er 2003. Seine Recherchen und Publikationen werden in seinen References mit Studien hinterlegt, welche von Größen wie Eaton, Reeves, Carter HB Pearson, Vatten, Nomura, Guess, European Cancer, Hsing, Friedman GD, Morgentaler, Gustasson und, und, und bestätigt werden.

Die Qualität ist schwerlich anzuzweifeln und die Verunsicherung wird noch größer, wenn Testosteron, Progesteron, Östrogen im Zusammenspiel zu sehen ist. Das diese Erkenntnisse mit der derzeitigen ADT nicht immer konform gehen, wagt niemand zu formulieren.

Bleibt also das Festhalten an bestehende Praxis und Erkenntnis, wie du selber formuliert hast. ( Getreu nach Huggins )

In Bezug der Tumorstammzellen wird es jedoch weitergehen, jedoch aus der Tumorstammzellentheorie ist ein anerkanntes Faktum geworden.

Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> Dr. med. Douwes, Bad Aibling, substituierd mit dem Hormon Progesteron...


*Helmut,
*OK, Douwes gibt kein Testosteronersatz sondern Progesteron - zumindest in deinem Fall. Ob das auf den Studien von Lee basiert weiß ich nicht. Lee definiert die Behandlung der "Metabolic Imbalance" durch Gabe von Finasteride (einem 5ARI), Fischöl, Vitamin-D, Saw-Palmetto, Lycopene, usw. Progesteron ist, wie du schon erwähnt hast, ein DHT Hemmer, lässt aber auch Östrogen ansteigen. Also sollte man es nicht übertreiben, denn steigende Östrogenwerte lassen das SHBG ansteigen und das freie Testosteron abfallen - was schlecht wäre. Hohe Testosteronwerte gelten allgemein als Prostatakrebs verhindernd. Wenn bei dir noch Spielraum für eine Progesteronerhöhung war, und die daraus folgende DHT Reduktion zu einer PSA Absenkung geführt hat - PRIMA. Da besteht überhaupt keine Kontroverse zwischen uns. Auch ich sehe die DHT Absenkung, meist durch 5ARIs, als valide Option bei Gleason-6 Erkrankungen mit sehr langfristiger Wirkung. 

Anders verhält es sich leider bei höher malignen, oder metastasierten Erkrankungen. Dabei wird eine DHT Reduktion alleine nicht ausreichend sein. Wegen der Wirkung des Androgenrezeptors auch in späten Stadien der Erkrankung wird die Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) die Basis der palliativen Prostatakrebsbehandlung bleiben. Leibowitz setzt eine Hochdosis Testosterongabe (>15ng/ml), mit guter Wirkung, in kastrationsrefraktären Fällen ein. Ob dieser Ansatz auch in hormonsensitiven Stadien wirksam wäre bleibt kontrovers. Wir hatten vorige Woche in Hamburg dazu eine Diskussion in kleiner Runde. Rudolf meinte ja, könne man machen, ich bin eher skeptisch. Friedman wiederum, um den es hier eigentlich geht, will nun auch noch die Estrogen-Rezeptoren ER-alpha und ER-beta in die Behandlung einbeziehen, Leibowitz-2.0 sozusagen. Das liegt nun wieder ganz auf meiner Linie.

----------


## LowRoad

BOSTON (IMNG) - Es ist ein Tauschgeschäft, welches wahrscheinlich nur wenige Menschen machen würden, denn mit Krebs - vor allem die Arten, die mit Chemotherapie behandelt werden - ist mit einem deutlich verringertem Risiko für die Entwicklung der Alzheimer-Krankheit (AD) verbunden, was eine retrospektive Studie zeigen konnte.

Eine inverse Beziehung zwischen der Inzidenz der meisten Arten von Krebs und dem Risiko für eine Alzheimer-Krankheit (AD), konnte in einer Bewertung der Aufzeichnungen von fast 3,5 Millionen US-Veteranen gefunden werden. Leberkrebs Überlebende hatten das geringste Risiko für die Alzheimer-Krankheit (Hazard Ratio = 0,49), gefolgt von den Überlebenden des Pankreaskarzinoms (HR = 0,56), des Speiseröhrenkrebses (0,67) und des Multiplem Myeloms (0,74), berichtete Dr.Laura Frain aus dem geriatrischen Forschungszentrum des VA Medical Centers, Boston.

*Allerdings hatten die Überlebenden von Prostatakrebs ein kleines, aber signifikant höheres Risiko für AD* (HR=1,11), und auch andere durch Screening erkannte Krebserkrankungen (wie z.B. Darmkrebs oder das Melanom) konnten nicht mit einem reduzierten Risiko assoziiert werden, fand Dr. Frain und ihre Mitarbeiter. "Es mag etwas anderes bei Prostatakrebsüberlebenden sein, aber ob das eine biologische Grundlagen hat, oder im Zusammenhang mit der Art und Weise des PCa Screenings steht, ist unklar", sagte Dr. Frain in einem Interview.

Auch wurden viele Arten von Krebs mit einem erhöhten Risiko für Nicht-AD Demenz verbunden, mit einer Risikoerhöhung von etwa 1.11 (Hazard Ratio) für Kopf-Hals-Tumore, bis zu etwa 2,64 für Hirntumore.
...
Die Forscher fanden auch, dass "die Behandlung mit Chemotherapie zusätzlichen Schutz gegen AD bietet, und das für fast alle Krebsarten, was darauf hindeutet, dass einige Formen der Chemotherapie neuroprotektive Wirkung haben könnte."

*Eigene Hinweise:
*Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Erhöhung des AD Risikos auch mit dem Hormonhaushalt in Zusammenhang steht, der ja auch als mitentscheidend für die Ausbildung eines Prostatakrebses angenommen wird. Auch könnten Östrogene während der ADT, eines meiner Lieblingsthemen wie man weiß, wieder mal von Nutzen sein, um dieses Risiko zu minimieren, meint z.B. auch Christian Nelson[2] _"...Furthermore, some estrogen studies have highlighted several possible mechanisms through which this hormone can impact cognitive functioning..."_ oder Takeshi Usui[3]: "...Estrogen therapy is one of the most compelling potential strategies for prevention of dementia, primarily AD..."

----------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Dr. Laura Frain, Cancer Survivors May Have Lower Alzheimers Risk
*[2]:* Christian J. Nelson, Cognitive effects of hormone therapy in men with prostate cancer
*[3]:* Takeshi Usui, Pharmaceutical Prospects of Phytoestrogens

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe jetzt auch angefangen, den Friedman zu lesen. Ich hätte eine Frage. Leider kann ich keine Seitenzahlen angeben, da ich das eBook habe. 

4. Teil, Kapitel 12, etwas nach Figure 12.1. 

Es stehen Vorschläge geschrieben, welche Supplemente man verwenden könnte. Das da wären Vitamin D3, Inositol Hexaphosphat und Gamma-Tocotrinol. Weiter schreibt Friedman, wenn man einen 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer verwendet, um DHT zu reduzieren, sollte man seine Ernährung ändern und starke selective Estrogen Rezeptor Modulatoren vermeiden (avoid), wie Soja und Leinsaat.

Dies würde dann auch bei einer Hormonblockade mit z.B. Avodart zutreffen.

Das verstehe ich nicht. Vielleicht muss ich das Buch noch ein paar Mal lesen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand das schon begriffen und kann antworten.

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Inositol habe ich gerade als sehr preiswertes Pulver bei myprotein gefunden.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Weiter schreibt Friedman, wenn man einen 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer verwendet, um DHT zu reduzieren, sollte man seine Ernährung ändern und starke selective Estrogen Rezeptor Modulatoren vermeiden (avoid), wie Soja und Leinsaat. Gruß Wolfgang


Die Frage, wieso man zusammen mit Finasterid und Dutasterid keine SERM verwenden soll, hat sich weitgehend erledigt. Ich habe die Antwort im Buch gefunden. Ich muss jetzt noch suchen und finden, ob das nur auf die vorbeugende Therapie oder auch auf die Heilungstherapie unter Verwendung von Testosteron zutrifft.

Gruß W.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Friedman-Leser und- Anwender,

wer hat sich zu folgendem Sachverhalt Gedanken gemacht und eine Antwort gefunden?

Friedman schlägt für seine Therapie unter anderem vor, Estradiol auf dauerhaft niedrig, normalem Niveau zu halten. Dies solle man mit einem Aromatase-Hemmer machen. Wäre das Estradiol zu niedrig, solle man mit Estradiol und Estriol ergänzen.

ungefähre Übersetzung aus dem "Kasten" The risks of testosterone supplementation

Zitat:"

*Die Gefahren der Supplementation von Testosteron.*

_  Erhöhung von Estrogen

  Einige Männer, speziell jene mit viel Bauchfett [abdomenalem Fett], entwickeln eine leichte Erhöhung von Estrogen. Dies erfolgt aufgrund der Aromatase, die Testosteron in Estradiol umwandelt. Dieses Problem kann durch die Verwendung eines Aromatase-Hemmers vermieden werden. Es ist wichtig zu beachten, dass im Beisein von Prostatakrebs, Testosteron immer die lokalen Niveaus von Estradiol anhebt  auch wenn es das Serum Estradiol senkt.  Deshalb ist es so wichtig, einen Aromatase-Hemmer zu verwenden, um lokales Estradiol zu minimieren. Sie können jederzeit Estradiol oder Estriol supplementieren, wenn  das Serum Estradiol Niveau zu gering wird._" Zitat Ende

Eigentlich scheint die Formulierung klar. Ich Frage aber für mein Verständnis lieber noch einmal andere schlaue Menschen. Hat jemand erkannt, ob, wenn das Serum-Niveau sowieso niedrig ist, auf den Aromatase-Hemmer verzichtet werden kann?

 So wie es Friedman formuliert nicht. Der Aromatase-Hemmer müsste demnach das lokale Niveau in gewisser Weise unabhängig vom Serum-Niveau absenken und dauerhaft genommen werden. Eine Dosierung ist leider nicht erwähnt.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Frage, wieso man zusammen mit Finasterid und Dutasterid keine SERM verwenden soll, hat sich weitgehend erledigt.


Lieber Wolfgang,

erst unlängst appellierte ein Forumsbenutzer an die schreibenden Aktivisten, möglichst bei weniger gebräuchlichen Abkürzungen - evtl. in Klammern dahinter - die Bedeutung offen zu legen. Auch mir war auf Anhieb nicht sofort erkennbar, was unter SERM zu verstehen ist. Natürlich kann man sich bei KISP unter Abkürzungen kundig machen, nämlich:

Die Abkürzung SERM steht für: Selektive Estrogenrezeptormodulatoren

Selektiver Östrogenrezeptorenmodulator
[eine Gruppe von Wirkstoffen, die an die Östrogenrezeptoren spezifischer Zelltypen selektiv binden und deren Aufnahme von Östrogen (fachsprachlich "Estrogen") blockieren)

*"Die Altersweisheit gibt es nicht. Wenn man altert, wird man nicht weise, sondern vorsichtig"*
(Ernest Hemingway)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Otto,

nach Friedman sollte bedacht werden, dass Progesteron nicht unbedingt positiv für Prostatakrebs ist. Es gibt den Progesteron-Rezeptor A und den Progesteron-Rezeptor B. A ist der schlechte.

Dieses Thema muss sicher vertieft werden und ist nicht abschließend geklärt. Dazu schreibt Friedman im Bereich "Fragen und Antworten" Bereich Prostatakrebs seines Buches folgendes: (Bitte beachten, dass ist keine perfekte Übersetzung):

 *          Ich habe gehört, das Dr. John Lee behauptete, dass bei einem seiner Patienten mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs seine Metastasen verschwanden als er mit Progesteron behandelt wurde. Andererseits erklärt Dr. Robert Leibowitz, dass seine Patienten, die Progesteron nehmen, einen rapiden Anstieg des PSA haben. Wer erzählt die Wahrheit?*


  Tatsächlich glaube ich, dass beide Ärzte die Wahrheit erzählen. Wenn ein Patient natürlicherweise einen niedrigen Progesteron-Spiegel hat, gibt es keinen selektiven Vorteil für den Prostatakrebs, [selbst] wenn er viele Progesteron-Rezeptoren A hat. Wenn einem solchen Mann Progesteron gegeben wird, ist es fast sicher, dass sich die produzierte Menge Bcl-2 verringert und sich die Zelltodrate erhöht, und sehr wahrscheinlich Metastasen verringert werden. 

Jedoch für Männer mit normaler Höhe von Progesteron, werden einige ihrer Prostatakrebszellen genug Progesteron-Rezeptor A haben, um durch die Präsenz von Progesteron zu gedeihen. Ich vermute, dass die Patienten von Dr. Leibowitz anfangs einen verstärkten Rückgang ihres PSA hatten, bis eine Menge Prostatakrebs-Zellen mit Progesteron-Rezeptor B gestorben waren. Dann gab es einen ausgeprägten Anstieg des PSA, weil das Ausdünnen [des Herdes?] Prostatakrebs-Zellen mit viel Progesteron-Rezeptor A hinterlassen hat   .       Zitat Ende

Es gibt somit noch einigen Diskussionsbedarf. Vielleicht kann jemand das noch besser übersetzen.

Ich denke, ohne das Buch von Ed Friedman sollte niemand mehr "schlafen gehen", der sich für systemische Therapie von Prostatakrebs, Brustkrebs und Alzheimer interessiert. Auch wer "nur" eine Androgenentzugstherapie macht, ob ADT1, ADT2 oder ADT3, sollte sich die Ideen anschauen. 

Ich hoffe, es melden sich an dieser Stelle noch mehr Leser des Buches, erörtern den Inhalt und suchen konkrete praktische Lösungen, mit denen man zu einem Arzt gehen kann.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Wolfgang aus Berlin:

*"Ich vermute, dass die Patienten von Dr. Leibowitz anfangs einen verstärkten Rückgang ihres PSA hatten, bis eine Menge Prostatakrebs-Zellen mit Progesteron-Rezeptor B gestorben waren. Dann gab es einen ausgeprägten Anstieg des PSA, weil das Ausdünnen [des Herdes?] Prostatakrebs-Zellen mit viel Progesteron-Rezeptor A hinterlassen hat . Zitat Ende"**

*Beim durchlesen Deines postings fiel mir spontan zu den oben zitierten Satz eine Aussage von Tribukait ein, bzgl. der Antideprevationstherapie bei peridiploider DNA und die sich über die Zeit einstellende Hormonresistenz, *"die Guten machen den Bösen platz."*
*Es scheint immer einen „bösen“ Gegenspieler zu geben.**
*
Ein ähnlicher Prozess, Mechanismus, scheint hier ebenfalls gegeben zu sein. Prostatakrebszellen mit dem guten Progesteron-Rezeptor B machen bei der Gabe von Progesteron Platz für den "Bösen" Rezeptor A. (bei Männern mit einem "normalen" Progesteronspiegel)
Passend für mich, dass dies im Kontext mit der ADT diskutiert wird. Ein weiterer, von mir postulierter Beweis, dass das PCa nicht als ein singuläres Geschehen betrachtet werden soll, sondern im "Ganzen". Metabolistische Faktoren, das endokrine Nervensystem (Hormone), DNA-Strukturen und vieles uns noch unbekanntes, "tanzen hier in einer Symbiose den Tango."
Dr. med. Stephen Strum selbst weist auf eine Dysbalance von Statinen hin, z.b. das Cholesterin, und auf die o. g. Faktoren im Zusammenspiel mit dem PCa.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut,

danke für deinen Diskussionsbeitrag. Ich hoffe, du beteiligst dich weiter und hast das Buch gelesen. Ich halte die Idee für äußerst hoffnungsvoll. Kann man das umsetzen, erübrigt sich jede andere Therapie. 

Wie Friedman schreibt, gibt es bei Versagen seiner Ideen (wieso sollte es?) immer noch die Möglichkeit "harte" Keulen einzusetzen. Er verweist beispielsweise auf den antiangiogenen Cocktail von Leibowitz oder Bestrahlung.

Am Sonntag fahre ich einige Hundert Kilometer von Berlin aus Richtung Süden und treffe auf unseren Arzt. Ich bin gespannt, ob er das Friedman-Buch kennt und was er dazu sagt. Kennt er es nicht, schlage ich ihm vor, es zu lesen und bei unserem nächsten Treff im April eine dementsprechende Therapie zu starten.

Wie man das Progesteron-Problem lösen kann, habe ich noch nicht begriffen. Da muss ich das Buch wohl noch ein-zweimal lesen. Vorerst lasse ich mich nicht beeindrucken und nehme Progesteron weiter. So schnell stirbt man nicht. 

Leinöl ist aus meiner Ernährung aber seit gestern eliminiert. Auch das muss ich noch mal genauer nachlesen. Ich hoffe, dass Andi als Estrogen-Rezeptor-Profi noch etwas dazu sagt, wie Friedman das genau meint, und ob er, Andi, das auch so sieht. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

gut möglich, dass *dieser* Beitrag von Dir nicht gesehen wurde. Dr. Eichhorn hat zum in Rede stehenden Thema seine letzten Erfahrungen eingebracht.

*"Beim Ratgeben sind wir alle weise, aber blind bei eigenen Fehlern"*
(Euripides - 480 v. Chr. - 406 v. Chr.)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,


danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe tatsächlich nicht gesehen, dass du einen aktuellen Rundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn verlinkt hast. Ich lese nur noch in Teilen des Forums, um meine Nerven zu schonen. Es gibt Themen, von denen ich nichts wissen möchte.

Die von Dr. Eichhorn angewandte Therapie stimmt, soweit ich das erkennen kann, nur teilweise mit den Vorschlägen von Dr. Friedman überein. Es scheint, dass Christian keinen Aromatasehemmer nimmt.

Friedman schlägt vor,* immer* einen *Aromatase-Hemmer* zu verwenden, um das *lokale* Niveau von *Estradiol* in den Zellen gegen *Null* zu senken. Unter bestimmten Bedingungen schaltet er eine ADT vor, bei der nach ca. 3 Monaten ein Aromatase-Hemmer dazu kommt. Davon unabhängig ist das *Serum*-Niveau von Estradiol. Dieses soll einen *Mindestwert* nicht unterschreiten, um bestimmte gesundheitliche Effekte zu erhalten, wie z.B. Knochenschutz. Ist das Serum-Estradiol zu niedrig, wird Estradiol supplementiert (bioidentisch), eventuell auch Estriol (bioidentisch), der Aromatase-Hemmer aber weiter genommen!! Soweit ein Teil der Vorschläge von Friedman. Entscheidend ist die *lokale* Absenkung von Estradiol. Es ist der "böseste Bube". "Böse" Buben" gibt es aber noch weitere.

Bei Gelegenheit, insbesondere wenn meine eigene Therapie genauer feststeht (im Frühjahr?), gehe ich sicher darauf ein. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass ich hier nicht der einzige bleibe, der seine "Friedman-Therapie" darstellt. 

Die Überschrift über dem Thema ist etwas irreführend, Friedman schlägt keine reine Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie vor. 

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich hatte bereits in 2010 eine Testosteronersatztherapie (in der 2. Hälfte einer Taxotere Chemo) bei Dr. Eichhorn erhalten. Damals bekam ich Arimidex als Aromatasehemmer dazu, ich denke das wird er jetzt nicht anders machen. 
Derzeit bin ich wieder in einer Chemotherapie (die gleiche wie Herr G. in dem genannten Rundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn). Im März ist, normaler Verlauf vorausgesetzt, die Hinzunahme von hochdosiertem Testosteron geplant. Ich werde mich bis dahin mit Friedmann vertraut machen, gibt sicher interessante Gespräche mit Dr. Eichhorn.
Viele Grüße
Markus

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> ...ich hatte bereits in 2010 eine Testosteronersatztherapie (in der 2. Hälfte einer Taxotere Chemo) bei Dr. Eichhorn erhalten. Damals bekam ich Arimidex als Aromatasehemmer dazu, ich denke das wird er jetzt nicht anders machen.


Hallo Markus,

danke für den Hinweis auf Arimidex. Ich freue mich, einen neue Friedman-Leser gefunden zu haben. 

Ich bin überzeugt, dass seine Überlegungen als Basis für systemische Therapien sehr wertvoll sind. Es sind nicht nur Ideen, die sich mit Testosteron und Estradiol beschäftigen, sondern auch ergänzend Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und Nahrung, die nützlich, nutzlos aber auch schädlich (Soja, Leinöl) sein könnten. Beispielsweise weist er in einem kleinen Kapitel auf den Nutzen von Magensäure und deren Nachlassen im Alter hin.

Friedman ist Wissenschaftler und hat sich aus eigener Betroffenheit (Familie?) jahrelang durch Berge von Studien gearbeitet und versucht, daraus schlüssige Ideen zu entwickeln, die man auch als Laie -und als Wald-und Wiesenarzt (das sind wohl die meisten)- verstehen und umsetzen kann. Ich hatte schon einmal betont, dass er auch klar darstellt, wenn es nur unzureichende Studien gibt. Andererseits erkennt man, ob Ideen umgesetzt werden können, weil diese zumindest nicht schaden können.

Ich denke, mit Andis Wissen über Estrogen-Rezeptoren und seinem Bemühen, ständig die neuesten Studien zu lesen, kann man hoffentlich noch unklare Möglichkeiten besser verstehen, und eine zumindest grobe therapeutischen Richtung finden. Ich denke beispielsweise an den Estrogen-Rezeptor-beta-beta homodimer. 

Es ist schade, wenn man von den Therapien immer nur Teile kennt. Vielleicht wurde der Aromatase-Hemmer in Zusammenhang mit Christians Therapie auch erwähnt und ich habe es vergessen. Jedenfalls ist der AI für die Therapie nach Friedman sehr wichtig. Er schreibt, dass nach 3 Monaten einer ADT, *ein AI immer gegeben werden sollte, egal wie die Therapie weiter geht.* 

Ich hatte mich lange nicht mehr intensiv am Forum beteiligt. Die Ideen von Friedman geben mir aber starke Zuversicht (Kraft und Lust), einen Weg gefunden zu haben, mit dem ich 85 Jahre (bei guter Gesundheit) alt werden kann.  

*Ob es Friedman 1 : 1 sein muss, sei dahin gestellt. Der Ansatz ist gut, auch!!! für diejenigen, die einen lokale Therapie absolviert haben! Er schlägt vor und stellt dies auch dar, gleich im Anschluss solcher Therapien weitere therapeutische Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.* Dies fordere ich seit Jahren. Nach Friedman ist es ein Muss. Hauptnebenwirkung, man fühlt sich häufig wieder wie 19. Wichtigstes Ergebnis, man beugt Rezidiven und Resistenzen vor. Im Buch wird das dargestellt und versucht, massiv zu untermauern. Die Hälfte des Buches besteht aus Fußnoten und Studienverweisen. 

Herzliche Grüße an alle -auch die *Lokalen*!!-, zu denen ich mit transurethraler Hyperthermie ebenfalls gehöre.

Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

Wolfgang,
warum man einen AI nehmen soll, wenn doch das Testosteron aus Ausgangssubstanz unterdrückt ist, erschließt sich mir nicht direkt? Ich sehe das Estradiol (E2) als sehr wichtiges Hormon im Körper an, das z.B. wesentlich zum Knochenumbau beiträgt. Warum sollte man nicht einen geringen Level auch während der ADT erhalten? Um den als schädlich erkannten Estrogen-Rezeptor-Alpha (ER-alpha) klein zu halten, ist dann evt. ein ER-alpha Blocker sinnvoll. Das weiterhin vorhandene Estradiol kann sich dann um den ER-beta kümmern, der ja eher mit positiven Eigenschaften belegt ist[1]:




> Our results reveal a novel benefit of ERb activation for prostate disease and suggest that combining selective activation of ERb with androgendeprivation may be a feasible strategy to target stem cells implicated in the origin of prostatic disease.


Friedman will den ER-beta mit Estriol versorgen, geht vielleicht auch ist aber umständlicher. Wichtig erscheint mir, wie dir auch, dass man eine intelligente Erhaltungstherapie während der iADT Pause macht, damit die Regeneration der PCA Zellen möglichst verzögert wird.

----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*[1]:* Gail P. Risbridger; Estrogen Receptor b Activation Impairs Prostatic Regeneration by Inducing Apoptosis in Murine and Human Stem/Progenitor Enriched Cell Populations

----------


## hartmuth

> Um den als schädlich erkannten Estrogen-Rezeptor-Alpha (ER-alpha) klein zu halten, ist dann evt. ein ER-alpha Blocker sinnvoll. Das weiterhin vorhandene Estradiol kann sich dann um den ER-beta kümmern, der ja eher mit positiven Eigenschaften belegt ist


Hallo Andi,
so hatte ich das auch angedacht bei meinem nächsten Uro-termin am 5.2., zu dem ich ihn aber vorab über mein Vorhaben informieren will: Pflaster plus ER-apha-Blocker. Mein PSA geht nur zäh nach unten unter ADT3. Stand nach 9 Monaten 0,14 ng/ml. Ein Stillstand zeichnet sich ab und ich will dem etwas nachhelfen.
Du hattest mal Toremifen als ER-alpha-Blocker erwähnt. Mir fehlt Literatur dazu. Toremifen kann ich vielleicht durchdrücken zur Osteoporoseverhütung, ansonsten selbst bezahlen.
Dexamethason als Alternative scheint in einem anderen Wirkungszusammenhang zu stehen, nicht dem der SERM, scheint aber einen Versuch wert.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

> Hallo Andi,
> so hatte ich das auch angedacht bei meinem nächsten Uro-termin am 5.2., zu dem ich ihn aber vorab über mein Vorhaben informieren will: Pflaster plus ER-apha-Blocker. Mein PSA geht nur zäh nach unten unter ADT3. Stand nach 9 Monaten 0,14 ng/ml. Ein Stillstand zeichnet sich ab und ich will dem etwas nachhelfen.
> Du hattest mal Toremifen als ER-alpha-Blocker erwähnt. Mir fehlt Literatur dazu. Toremifen kann ich vielleicht durchdrücken zur Osteoporoseverhütung, ansonsten selbst bezahlen.
> Dexamethason als Alternative scheint in einem anderen Wirkungszusammenhang zu stehen, nicht dem der SERM, scheint aber einen Versuch wert.
> Gruß
> Hartmut


Hallo Andi,
hat sich erübrigt, Literatur gefunden: Jason L Nelles, Wen-Yang Hu, and Gail S Prins, Estrogen action and prostate cancer, PMC 2012 March 1
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

bei meiner heutigen Konsultation habe ich den Friedman zur Sprache gebracht. Dr. Douwes wird ihn lesen, letztlich konnte Dr. Douwes aber auch so praktisch alle Fragen beantworten, die ich ihm innerhalb einer halben Stunden zu diesem Themenkomplex (Hormonrezeptoren nach Friedman) gestellt habe. Da blieb kein Auge trocken, das Wissen des Mannes ist enorm. Entscheidend ist, er setzt dieses Wissen in konkrete Therapien um. Leider praktiziert er aus Altersgründen nicht mehr so viel. Wo sind in Deutschland jüngere Nachfolger?

Er hält ebenfalls, so wie du lieber Doc Andi, die Gabe eines AI während einer ADT für nicht erforderlich. Einen AI, Dr. Douwes nimmt Letrozol [Femara], bekomme ich spätestens im Anschluss an die ADT3, sprich nach 6 Monaten. Ich habe ihn gefragt, ob er eine etwas längere ADT3, wie sie Friedman vorschlägt, nicht für besser halten würde. Nach seinen jahrelangen klinischen Erfahrungen sind 6 Monate ausreichend. (Die ADT3 hat er übrigens parallel zu Leibowitz entwickelt, wie er heute bemerkte) Nach Vorschlag von Dr. Friedman wird die ADT sowieso bloß bei PSA über 20 oder Vorliegen von Metastasen vorgeschaltet. Andernfalls startet sofort die "TRT plus".

In den nächsten Wochen legen wir die Anschluss-Therapie fest, die dann dauerhaft sein sollte, wenn alles klappt bis zu meinem Lebensende. Geplant habe ich derzeit ein Ziellalter von 85, also vorerst weitere 25 Jahre.

 Enthalten ist Hochdosis-Testosteron, ein Aromatase-Hemmer, wechselnd ein 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer, Progesteron plus eine Progesteron-Rezeptor-A Blocker (RU-486 = Abtreibungspille), Estriol zur Pflege des Estrogen-Rezeptors-beta, nach Bedarf Estradiol (wenn im Serum zu niedrig [mindestens 10 bis 20 pg/ml]), DHEA mit eigener antikarziogener Wirkung (liefert u.a. auch Energie), Pregenenolon (schützt Nervenzellen, liefert "Gehirnenergie") und ... mal abwarten. Viel mehr kann man nach derzeitigem wissenschaftlichen Stand wohl nicht machen.

Sachen wie Vitamin D3, Vitamin K2, Vitamin E (gemischte Tocopherole und Tocotrinole), Strontium, Granatapfel, Tee-Extrakt usw. usf. brauche ich nicht extra erwähnen.

Dazu nehme ich noch DCA und LDN. Kann ja nicht schaden.

 Pflege des Immunsystems, Sport und gesunde kohlenhydratarme Nahrung sind selbstverständlich, auch gesunde Fette (besser formuliert: keine schlechten Fette).

Toremifen hat er nicht mit dabei. Die Begründung habe ich wegen der immensen "Datenfülle" in der kurzen Zeit vergessen. Ich erfrage dies aber noch einmal später. Er hat aber kein Problem mit Toremifen, hält es irgendwie? für überflüssig? in meinem Gesamtsystem, wie es derzeit angedacht ist.

Meine transurethrale Hyperthermie und die ADT3 haben die Prostata von 34 auf 13 ml schrumpfen lassen. Das PSA-Ergebnis, Hormone und TKTL1 kommen in ein paar Tagen. Dann wird auch entschieden, ob ich eventuell doch gleich einen AI nehme. Ich würde dies begrüßen: Siehe unter P.S.

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Zur Bildung von Estradiol ist mir eingefallen: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann dieses auch aus DHEA gebildet werden, über den Weg DHEA (Bildung in der Nebenniere, siehe auch hier bei Wikipedia) zu 4-Androstendion zu Estron zu Estradiol. Somit gäbe es Estradiol, welches nicht aus Testosteron gebildet wird. Dieses könnte lokal (d.h. in der Zelle) verstärkt auftreten, weil der Krebs dieses gut gebrauchen kann und viele dementsprechende Rezeptoren hat. Somit müsste auch während einer ADT mit einem AI geblockt werden. Das hinterfrage ich erneut. 

Wäre das Serum-Estradiol zu gering, müsste man, wie bereits oben erwähnt, dieses durch Substitution von Estradiol auf mindestens 10 pg/ml ergänzen. Dr. Douwes hält eine ausschließliche hochdosierte Gabe von Estriol (schwach estrogen wirksam) hier nicht für ausreichend, deswegen dann direkt Estradiol.

----------


## Benton

> ...
> Ich sehe das Estradiol (E2) als sehr wichtiges Hormon im Körper an, das z.B. wesentlich zum Knochenumbau beiträgt. Warum sollte man nicht einen geringen Level auch während der ADT erhalten? Um den als schädlich erkannten Estrogen-Rezeptor-Alpha (ER-alpha) klein zu halten, ist dann evt. ein ER-alpha Blocker sinnvoll. Das weiterhin vorhandene Estradiol kann sich dann um den ER-beta kümmern, der ja eher mit positiven Eigenschaften belegt ist.


Hallo LowRoad, hallo Wolfgang,

Estradiol und der Estrogen-Rezeptor ER-beta können nach z.B. Bonkhoff und Friedman ihre gute Wirkung nur dann erzielen, wenn genügend ER-beta vorhanden ist. Falls das nicht der Fall ist, bindet das Estradiol an ER-alpha, was nicht erwünscht ist. Leider sollen kastrationsresistente Krebszellen zumindest teilweise kein ER-beta mehr aufzuweisen, so dass der ungünstige Fall leicht auftreten kann.
In diesem Zustand - also nicht zu Beginn der Behandlung, wenn noch genügend ER-beta vorhanden ist - schlägt Friedman vor, die lokale Konzentration des Estradiols in der Krebszelle mit einem Aromatasehemmer (AI) sehr niedrig zu halten. Damit könnte allerdings auch die Estradiol-Konzentration im Serum, die für andere Körperfunktionen wichtig ist, zu niedrig werden und muss erhöht werden. 
Die Wirkung von ER-alpha mit einem ER-alpha-Antagonisten wie Toremifen zu blockieren, wäre eine Alternative, die wohl von Dir, LowRoad, praktiziert wird. 
Eventuell könnte man auch beide Methoden kombinieren.
Mir ist allerdings unklar, in welchem Ausmaß ein Aromatasehemmer tatsächlich die *lokale* Estradiolkonzentration in der Krebszelle niedrig hält. Zusätzlich gibt es Hinweise darauf, dass die Krebszelle selbst Östrogene erzeugt.

Ich habe meinen Estradiol-Wert unter Einnahme des 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer Avodart gerade bestimmen lassen. Er liegt weit über der oberen Toleranzgrenze von 43 ng/l, was nach dem Gesagten wohl ungünstig ist. Ich werde jetzt versuchen, den Wert mit einem Aromatasehemmer zu drücken und bin gespannt, ob der PSA-Wert darauf reagiert. Ich plane - ähnlich wie Wolfgang - den Testosteronspiegel zu erhöhen.

Gruß

Benton

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Benton:

Estradiol wird in* pg/ml* gemessen und nicht in ng/l. Referenzbereich = *7,6 - 43,0 pg/ml.

*Nur nebenbei....

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Dann hätte ich auch noch eine Ergänzung zu Estradiol. 

Der Höchstwert nach Friedman ist 20 pg/ml. Wie oben geschrieben, geht Dr. Douwes von ausreichend 10 bis 20 pg/ml aus. Das sollte der Serum-Wert sein. Den Wert in der Zelle, welcher der wichtigste ist, kennen wir nicht. Dr. Friedman schlägt deshalb vor, diesen immer mit einm Aromatase-Hemmer zu beeinflussen, egal ob der Blut-Serum-Wert unter 20 pg/ml ist oder nicht, weil erhöhtes Estradiol die Hauptursache für hormonabhängigen Krebs ist.

Friedman schlägt dies (und anderes) immer vor, unabhängig davon welche Therapie man vorher (RPE, Bestrahlung) absolviert hat.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Benton

> @Benton:
> 
> Estradiol wird in* pg/ml* gemessen und nicht in ng/l. Referenzbereich = *7,6 - 43,0 pg/ml.
> 
> *Nur nebenbei....
> 
> Gruß Helmut


1 pg/ml =  1 ng/l

Gruß

Benton

----------


## LowRoad

Ja, es ist halt nicht schlecht Ingenieur zu sein (Physiker geht auch)...

_...ein Ingenieur, ein Arzt und ein Pfarrer wollen Golf spielen. Aber vor ihnen ist eine megalangsame Gruppe auf dem Platz. Der Platzwart klärt sie auf: "das sind ein paar blinde ehemalige Feuerwehrleute, sie haben bei einem Einsatz ihr Augenlicht verloren!"
_
_Der Arzt: "Ich werde mich mal erkundigen, ob man da etwas medizinisches machen kann!"__Der Pfarrer: "Ich werde für sie beten!"__ Der Ingenieur: "Können die nicht nachts spielen?"_

OK, völlig Off-Topic, sorry about that :-(

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Benton:

Danke für Deine Aufklärung Benton.

@LowRoad:

_"Dem Inschinör__ is nix_ _zu schwör!"_

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Friedman-Freunde,

hier geht es zur Universität Chicago und der Homepage von Dr. Friedman: http://math.uchicago.edu/~ed/
Und hier zu einem Blog, der auf der Homepage verlinkt ist: http://palpable-prostate.blogspot.de...-prostate.html

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Friedman-Diskutanten,
nun bin ich endlich auch dazu gekommen, den Friedman zu lesen. Den an der Materie Interessierten muß die Lektüre beeindrucken, so auch mich. Ob seine Ausführungen nun Nobelpreis-verdächtig sind sei mal dahingestellt. Jedenfalls ist es ein hoher Anspruch, die bislang oft widersprüchlichen und deshalb kontrovers diskutierten Studienergebnisse und Alltagserfahrungen zu entwirren und einer alles erklärenden Lösung zuzuführen, die zugleich die Vermeidung von Prostata-, Brustkrebs und Alzheimer erlaubt. Stark ist das Buch schon deshalb, weil es das aufgreift und betreibt, was ich und sicherlich viele andere in der onkologisch-literarischen Landschaft  bislang vermisst haben, nämlich den Mut zur Theorie, den Versuch biologische Vorgänge zu erklären anstatt überwiegend nur statistische Fakten gegeneinander aufzurechnen. Das Buch ist eigentlich ein Muß für jeden mit unserer Krankheit konfrontierten Arzt, hat aber auch einen großen Nutzen für uns. Das Aktuellste und Beste, weil Profundeste zum Thema, was auf dem Markt ist.

Aber ich habe meine Zweifel, ob Friedmans Theorie wirklich der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist. Die Richtung stimmt auf jeden Fall und einzelne Elemente haben im praktisch-therapeutischen Versuchen ihre Wirkung bewiesen, wie die Testosteronsubstitution oder auch die Umsetzung der Erkenntnisse rund um die Estrogenrezeptoren. Seine Ausführungen versuchen ältere und neueste Erkenntnisse umzusetzen und in ein umfassendes Erklärungsmodell zu stellen  eben sein Hormon Rezeptor Modell. Aber ohne eine einzige dokumentierte Kasuistik, die wenigstens über ein paar Jahre den therapeutischen  Erfolg des Modells zeigt, dieses Buch mit diesem Anspruch zu schreiben, das nenne ich mutig.

Mir leuchtet nicht so recht ein, dass für den Prostatakrebs so grundsätzlich nur das Estrogen der Bösewicht ist und nicht auch andere Komponenten, die die Proliferation stimulieren oder die Apoptose hemmen. Friedmans Beispiele bzw biologietheoretischen Elemente sind zumeist nachvollziehbar in ihrer eigenen skizzierten Logik. Die Frage ist ob tatsächlich alle Beobachtungen und Fragestellungen zum Thema mit dieser Logik, mit diesem Modell geklärt sind. Aber m.E. stützen die Ergebnisse der PCPT- und der REDUCE-Studie nicht unbedingt seine Theorie, zumindest sehe ich da erhebliche Interpretationsprobleme. Die Hemmung der 5-alpha-Reduktase durch Finasterid oder Dutasterid reduziert in erheblichem Umfang das DHT. Zugleich erhöht es jedoch auch das Testosteron, das nun umso besser der Erhöhung auch des Östrogenspiegels dienen kann. Es wird also überdurchschnittlich Estradiol synthetisiert. In beiden genannten Studien wurden keine Aromatasehemmer verwendet und dennoch gab es weniger PK-Erkrankungen in der 5ARI-Gruppe als im Plazebo-Arm. Das scheint mir nicht so recht zusammenzupassen. Das höhere T tut gut weil höhere Apoptoserate (S. 92f), das niedrige DHT ist gut aber die gleichzeitig ungehemmte Erhöhung von Östrogenen, an denen sich der ER-alpha labt,  konterkariert die guten Faktoren, müßte die Oberhand in der weiteren Entwicklung gewinnen. Friedman schreibt selbst von einer erhöhten Aromatase und deshalb sehr hohem lokalen  Estrogenlevel mit zunehmender Alterung (S.94). Warum ist der Saldo dennoch positiv (Reduction des detektierten PK) bei Einnahme eines 5ARI trotz einer eklatanten Umverteilung zugunsten des Estrogens? If you block ER-alpha, then you stop planting the seed, that is, prevent prostate cancer, sagt Friedman zur Initiiierung von PK. Er schreibt aber auch men lacking the enzyme 5-alpha-reductase type II never develop prostate cancer. (S.100)  Hmm. Da sehe ich Diskussionsbedarf. Andi hat in seinem Beitrag #3 ähnlich argumentiert, wobei immer zu beachten ist, dass Friedman einen systematischen Unterschied macht zwischen der Entstehung von PK und den Faktoren, die sein Fortschreiten beinflüssen nach dem Prinzip: Einmal entstanden gelten andere Regeln

Forumsbenutzer Benton schreibt über seinen Fall:



> Ich habe meinen Estradiol-Wert unter Einnahme des 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer Avodart gerade bestimmen lassen. Er liegt weit über der oberen Toleranzgrenze von 43 ng/l, was nach dem Gesagten wohl ungünstig ist. Ich werde jetzt versuchen, den Wert mit einem Aromatasehemmer zu drücken und bin gespannt, ob der PSA-Wert darauf reagiert. Ich plane - ähnlich wie Wolfgang - den Testosteronspiegel zu erhöhen.


Man darf tatsächlich gespannt sein, denn natürlich gibt es Konstellationen, die ein Absinken des PSA-Werts trotz Einsatz des Aromatasehemmers verhindern. Es kommt immer auf den Saldo an. Sind es mehr Krebszellen die sterben als neu entstehen oder umgekehrt? Ich bezweifle ob allein die ER-alpha-Blockade, wenn wir diesen als villian in die Schranken weisen wollen, in diesem FAll eine Umkehrung erreicht. Immerhin wird damit auch der ER-beta blockiert und die zu erwartende tendenzielle Erhöhung des Testosteron (keine Umwandlung in Östrogen mehr) wird auch nicht ausreichen, dieses in den Serumsspiegel einer TRT zu heben und so möglicherweise genügend Apoptose zu produzieren.

Man sieht schon, die Sache ist so einfach nicht und mehrere Faktoren tragen zur Komplexität bei. Nicht nur sind die T- und E-Spiegel im Serum nicht dieselben wie im Gewebe, nicht nur pendeln diese sich unterschiedlich bei Patienten ein, so dass es u.U. variierender Dosen bei der Hormonsteuerung bedarf. Nicht nur dass die Rezeptorlandschaft, also die Rezeptorausstattung,  individuell sehr unterschiedlich sein kann. Wir müssen dieses Monitoring auch mit hoher Kenntnis der Zusammenhänge selbst in die Hand nehmen und haben zudem größte Probleme einen Arzt zu finden, der dafür Verständnis zeigt, die Therapie mitmacht und uns die Rezepte schreibt. Aber diese Schsituation kennen wir ja.

----------


## Benton

> Man darf tatsächlich gespannt sein, denn natürlich gibt es Konstellationen, die ein Absinken des PSA-Werts trotz Einsatz des Aromatasehemmers verhindern. Es kommt immer auf den Saldo an. Sind es mehr Krebszellen die sterben als neu entstehen oder umgekehrt?


Hallo hartmuth,

leider ist tatsächlich häufig unklar, ob die dank der verschiedenen Rezeptoren gegensätzlichen Hormonwirkungen in der Summe wirklich eine Reduzierung des Wachstums oder eine Stimulierung der Krebszellen bedeuten. Wahrscheinlich ist der gegenwärtige Kenntnis- und Erfahrungsstand einfach noch zu niedrig.

Friedman beschreibt z.B. ein grundsätzliches Problem seiner Hoch-Testosteron/Niedrig-Dihydrotestosteron/mit Aromatasehemmer-Theorie: Sowohl das hohe T als auch das niedrige DHT erhöhen die bcl-2 Konzentration, was schlecht ist, denn dadurch könnten weniger Krebszellen absterben. Es ist fraglich, ob dieser Effekt durch zusätzliches Progesteron und einen hohen Spiegel an Calcitriol ins Gegenteil gedreht werden kann, was Friedman an anderer Stelle vorschlägt.
Auch seine Annahme, das zu Beginn sehr viele Membran-Androgen-Rezeptoren vorhanden sind und deshalb das Testosteron die Krebszelle sehr effektiv angreifen kann, wird durch die Arbeit von Dambaki et. al (2005) nicht belegt. Letztere Autoren weisen in ihrer Arbeit nach, dass in einem frühen Stadium der Erkrankung die Zahl der Membran-Androgen-Rezeptoren klein ist und erst mit fortschreitender Erkrankung deutlich zunimmt.

Falls es möglich wäre, ER-alpha gut zu blocken, könnte ein hoher Estradiol-Wert sogar von Vorteil sein und der Einsatz eines Aromatasehemmers wäre unnötig. Das Mittel Tamoxifen soll ER-alpha teilweise blockieren, es ist unklar, ob dies ausreicht.

Im Augenblick bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit, die eine oder andere Modifikation der Theorien von Friedman unter genauer Messung und Dokumentation der Hormonparameter auszutesten.

Gruß

Benton

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Falls es möglich wäre, ER-alpha gut zu blocken, könnte ein hoher Estradiol-Wert sogar von Vorteil sein und der Einsatz eines Aromatasehemmers wäre unnötig. Das Mittel Tamoxifen soll ER-alpha teilweise blockieren, es ist unklar, ob dies ausreicht.


*Tamoxifen* (TAM) hemmt die alpha/beta Rezeptoren gleichmäßig, ist also eher kein selektiver ER-alpha Antagonist. Wie ihr wisst bevorzuge ich *Toremifene* (TOR), da es in niedrigen Dosen (!) sehr selektiv den ER-alpha Rezeptor blockiert:



Allerdings bindet es an die ERs etwa vergleichbar mit Estradiol (E2). Haben wir zuviel E2 in der Zirkulation oder in den entsprechenden Geweben, ist eine selektive Wirkung von TOR kaum erkennbar. TOR ist wieder mal so ne Wundertüte. Niedrig dosiert hemmt es den ER-alpha, was ja bekannt und erwünscht ist. Anders als TAM bildet es keine DNA Quervernetzungen und stimuliert LH und FSH, hebt also den Testosteronwert leicht an. Aber da das noch nicht reicht, wirkt es auch günstig auf das Cholesterin, d.h. es senkt LDL und erhöht HDL. Aus diesem Grunde wird es sehr gerne von Bodybuildern in der "Therapiepause" genommen (2 Tabs/wk), ist also wohl schon ein sicheres Medikament - auch beim Mann! Ob man als PCA Patient davon profitieren könnte weiß ich nicht, müsste man ausprobieren. Der Nachteil von TOR ist sein Preis! TAM bekommt man schon für etwa 20/100 Tabs, TOR ist bedeutend teurer, wird daher eher ungern verordnet. 

Estradiol sollte bei Einnahme von TOR im Bereich von 10-20pg/ml liegen. Wenn zu hoch wäre ein Aromatase-Inhibitor (AI) hilfreich. Die Bodybuilder nehmen in der Pause oft nur 1mg Anastrozole pro Woche, während der Therapie natürlich mehr, eher 1mg/Tag. Als AI würde ich Anastrozole gegenüber Letrozole bevorzugen - weniger NWs.

----------


## Benton

Hallo LowRoad,

vielen Dank für die Korrektur. Ich hatte während der nächtlichen Eingabe nicht nur "das" und "dass" sondern auch Tamoxifen und Toremifene verwechselt. Die Namen der Medikamente sind mir noch zu wenig geläufig.
Dass die selektive Wirkung auf ER-alpha so stark von der Konzentration von Toremifene abhängt, war mir nicht bekannt. Bleibt die Frage, wie die vorteilhafte niedrige Konzentration von Toremifene erreicht und kontrolliert werden kann.

Gruß

Benton

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Benton,*
ja, das wäre nett, wenn wir den Serumwert des zirkulierenden TORs bestimmen könnten. Das dürfte aber wohl die von uns zuständigen Labors deutlich überfordern. Bleibt also nur die Glaskugel? Nicht ganz!

In Studien zu TOR bei Männern wurde eine Dosis von 20mg/Tag eingesetzt. Viele Bodybuilder nehmen 2 Tabs/wk, was etwa 17mg/Tag entspricht. Ich nehme 1/2 Tab alle zwei Tage, also 15mg/Tag. Wenn Du ein normales Körpergewicht hast, wäre das ein erster Ansatz, ansonsten dreisatzmäßig anpassen.

TOR wird, wie viele andere Medikamente, über CYP3A4 abgebaut. Je nachdem, wie viele "andere Medikamente" du einnimmst, könnte das eine verminderte Effektivität von CYP3A4 bedeuten, und du solltest die Dosis reduzieren. Gleiches gilt, wenn du ein Anhänger von Grapefruchtsaft bist!

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Aber ich habe meine Zweifel, ob Friedmans Theorie wirklich der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist. Mir leuchtet nicht so recht ein, dass für den Prostatakrebs so grundsätzlich nur das Estrogen der Bösewicht ist und nicht auch andere Komponenten, die die Proliferation stimulieren oder die Apoptose hemmen.


Friedman schreibt nicht, dass nur "Estrogen" der Bösewicht ist. Dieser Textabschnitt ist in Zusammenhang mit der Schulmedizin zu sehen, die der Meinung ist, Testosteron und DHT wären die bösen Buben. Insofern erklärt er, die Androgenabsenkung wirke letztlich über die Absenkung der "Estrogene" (und DHT).

Ich bitte zu beachten, dass Friedman einer der führenden Hormonrezeptor-Experten ist. Wer an ihm zweifelt, sollte da schon einiges Wissen haben. Insofern muss ich ihm vertrauen, weil ich mir nicht anmaße, es besser zu wissen als er. Mir geht es darum, sein Modell mit Leben zu füllen, dass heißt, konkrete Therapiemöglichkeiten zu finden, insofern er die nicht angibt. Viele seiner Ideen füllt er mit konkreten Therapie-Möglichkeiten und erklärt die Verbesserungen im Vergleich zur Schulmedizin, zu Leibowitz und anderen.

Friedman betrachtet folgende Rezeptoren, die ich nur aufzählen möchte:

Vitamin D Rezeptor ("gut")

Estradiol-Rezeptor beta (ER-beta, "gut")

ER-beta-beta homodimer (sowohl "gut" als auch "schlecht")

ER-alpha ("schlecht")

ER-alpha-alpha homodimer ("schlecht")

ER-alpha-beta heterodimer ("schlecht")

Membran Estradiol-Rezeptor ("schlecht")

Progesteron-Rezeptor B ("gut")

Progesteron-Rezeptor A (speziell "schlecht" wenn Gene BRCA1 und BRCA2 vorliegen)

Membran Progesteron Rezeptor 
.....davon 5 alpha-pregnans "schlecht"
.....davon 4pregnans "gut"

intrazellulärer Androgen-Rezeptor "gut"/"schlecht" 

Membran Androgen-Rezeptor speziell Prostata "gut", speziell Brust "schlecht"

Androgen-Rezeptor- Balance "gut"/"schlecht"

... zur Balance:

kein Membran Androgen-Rezeptor "gut"

kein intrazellulärer Androgen-Rezeptor : wenn viel Testosteron "gut"

kein Androgen-Rezeptor Prostata "gut" , Brust "egal"


Daraus entwickelt er sein Hormon-Rezeptor-Modell und übernimmt viele dieser Rezeptoren zusammenfassend in Tafel 2.2. im Buch.

Ich hoffe, ich habe den gleichen Friedman wie alle anderen gelesen. Wenn wir die Diskussion nicht präzise führen, können wir es sein lassen. 

Des Weiteren werden Estrogenmetabolite betrachtet, die u.a. durch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (z.B. Kohlgemüse) beeinflusst werden können.

Herzliche Grüße mit Wünschen zur Gesundheit
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

Wolfgang, du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass es Kollegen geben wird, die wirklich jeden der aufgezeichneten Wege dediziert therapieren werden!? Bei so vielen Variablen fällt es dann natürlich leicht einen Misserfolg zu begründen, was soll uns das bringen?

Ich sehe es auch so wie HartmutH, manche Beobachtungen passen nicht zu Friedmans Theorie, manche Ansätze sind reine Spekulation, manches macht wohl Sinn. Das alles taugt aber nichts, wenn man es nicht in Studien verifiziert, denn theoretisch wären wir alle schon geheilt! Bedenke bitte, dass Friedman noch keinen einzigen Patienten behandelt hat, seine Thorien noch nie unter Beweis stellen musste! Ich denke die Diskussion sollte eher dahingehend geleitet werden, zu erkennen, was wirklich wichtig und realisierbar ist.

----------


## hartmuth

HAllo Wolfgang,



> ... manche Beobachtungen passen nicht zu Friedmans Theorie, manche Ansätze sind reine Spekulation, manches macht wohl Sinn. Das alles taugt aber nichts, wenn man es nicht in Studien verifiziert, denn theoretisch wären wir alle schon geheilt! Ich denke die Diskussion sollte eher dahingehend geleitet werden, zu erkennen, was wirklich wichtig und realisierbar ist.


*Ich denke die Diskussion sollte eher dahingehend geleitet werden, zu erkennen, was wirklich wichtig und realisierbar ist* - Dies möchte ich doppelt unterstreichen, sonst zerfleddern wir das Thema und schlimmstenfalls auch uns!

Die Hauptelemente von Friedman gehen doch eindeutig in die richtige Richtung und bedeuten therapeutisch eine Bereicherung. Daran sollten wir anknüpfen, natürlich theoretisch aber auch und vor allem praktisch. Sich hier um eine "Weltformel" bemühen, wie Andi es nennt, und die Stringenz in Friedmans Modell abzuklopfen halte ich für zu mühselig und überflüssig. Wir sind da auch überfordert. Es ist nun mal so und er beschreibt dies seibst: Fridman hat sich von den unzähligen Studien, von den Bergen von Mosaiksteinen, die passenden herausgesucht und zu einer Theorie zusammengefügt. Ist völlig okay und ich gehe weite Strecken mit ihm, soweit nachvollziehbar und belegbar.

Ich habe z. B. vergeblich versucht zu verstehen, wie er die Wirkungsweise von Bicalutamid mit seinem Modell zu erklären versucht (S. 174f).  Bicalutamid blockiert den innerzellulären Androgenrezeptor, nicht die ER-Rezeptoren und Estradiol kann auch nicht an den AR binden (auch wenn dieser auch andere Liganden als Androgen erlaubt). Also weit und breit keine Beeinflüssung des Estradiols zuerkennen und dennoch eine deutlich unterdrückende Wirkung des Tumorwachstums dadurch, dass T und DHT am Andocken behindert werden. Friedmans Argumentation verstehe ich hier nicht. Vielleicht habe ich hier ein Verständnisproblem und es kann mir einer helfen?

Ich habe mit natürlich nochmal die eine oder andere Schrift zum Thema TRT oder auch zur unterschiedlichen Wirkung der Androgenrezeptoren durchgelesen. U.a. die von Simeng Wen u.a. in den Cancer Treatment Reviews (2013) "Androgen receptor (AR) positive vs negative roles in prostate cancer cell deaths including apoptosis, anoikis, entosis, necrosis and autophagic cell death" (habe leider keinen Link.) Da gewinnt man einen Eindruck wie komplex dieses Thema wirklich ist und es kommen starke Zweifel auf, ob Friedman mit seinem Modell nicht zu sehr Komplexität reduziert und die Sachverhalte vereinfacht.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich bin kein Arzt, der Pillen-Verschreiben gewohnt ist, und versuche somit auch scheinbar unübersichtliche Zusammenhänge zu betrachten. Dies ist hier erforderlich, um das Gesamtsystem in die richtige Richtung zu bringen. Gelingt das nicht, beschreibt Friedman Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten, mit Zeitpunkten.

Wenn man sich die Tafel 2.2 bei Friedman anschaut, bleiben nur noch 11 Rezeptoren übrig, die er genauer betrachtet. Viele Rezeptoren korrelieren miteinander, sodass man nicht jeden einzeln beeinflussen muss. 

Im Buch ist dann für (fast) alles eine konkrete Lösung angegeben. Dr. Douwes kannte dies (fast) alles, obwohl er den Friedman nicht gelesen hat. Es ist somit Hormon-Rezeptor-Allgemeinwissen.

Nach dem ersten Lesen konnte ich nichts "mystisches", unerklärbares finden. Viele Überlegungen sind ein "Leibowitz 2.0". Friedman beschreibt dies.

In Kürze beginne ich mit dem zweiten Lesen, und versuche besser zu verstehen bzw. meinen Erinnerungen auf die Sprünge zu helfen, weil ich mir nicht gleich das ganze Buch merken kann. Dabei geht es u.a. auch noch einmal um die Ablehnung von Soja & Co., die 3-Monats-Schaukel mit einem 5-alpha-Reduktase Hemmer sowie Progesteron. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Hallo Harmuth,

während ich meinen Beitrag als Antwort auf Andi geschrieben habe, hast Du ebenfalls geantwortet. Ich sehe das auch, man muss vereinfachen. 

Letztlich ist meiner Meinung nach zu unterscheiden, die theoretische Herleitung und die konkrete Anwendung. Letzteres muss vereinfachen, sonst kann man es nicht praktisch ausführen. Ich lese die Ergebnisse dieser Vereinfachung bei Friedman in Form von konkreten Therapievorschlägen heraus. Genau das werde ich machen. Dabei kann ich noch auf die Erfahrung von Dr. Douwes zurückgreifen, der viele dieser Ideen seit Jahren in Eigeninitiative konkret am Patienten umsetzt.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Dabei kann ich noch auf die Erfahrung von Dr. Douwes zurückgreifen, der viele dieser Ideen seit Jahren in Eigeninitiative konkret am Patienten umsetzt.


und mit welchem Ergebnis?

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ja Andi, das ist eine interessante Frage, die ich nicht übermäßig witzig finde, da man mit solchen Fragen jeden Ansatz kaputt reden kann. 

Komisch ist bloß, dass sich bei Douwes in der Klinik massenweise von der Schulmedizin ausgekotzte, austherapierte Patienten befinden, die auf wundersame Weise zumindest für ein paar Jahre wieder Lebensqualität gewinnen. Sogar die Haar wachsen wieder nach - trotz Therapie. Dort werden alle Arten von Krebs behandelt.

Es gibt überhaupt keinen Ansatz, der wirklich was taugt, denn dann wäre das Problem Krebs gelöst. Wider aller Behauptungen, ewig optimistischer, letztlich sich selbst belügender Urologen, Onkologen und Gesundheitsfunktionäre bleibt Krebs eine große Frage, vor allem, wenn man ihn naiv und gestrig als lokales Problem betrachtet und behandelt.

Insofern -das habe ich schon vor Jahren geschrieben- suche ich für mich den Weg raus, der mir persönlich am besten passt (und nicht einen, der den medizinisch-industriellen Komplex am Laufen hält - von der Biopsie, über die RPE, REHA, Bestrahlung, Hormon-Ablation zur Chemo).

Da kann ich mich nur auf die mündlichen Aussagen des Arztes verlassen, dass es logischerweise auch bei ihm Versager gibt, diese Männer aber wenigstens m i t Prostata sterben. Wie bei Praktikern üblich, gibt es keine klaren zusammenfassenden Aufzeichnungen der Ergebnisse. Es glaubt ihm sowieso keiner. Überheblichkeit ist eine wesentliche Eigenschaft der universitären Medizin. Sonst wären wir weiter.

Vielleicht lügt der Mann auch. Ich weiß es nicht. Das ist wie bei Leibowitz und anderen, behaupten kann man viel. Der Patient muss es glauben. 

Wer das nicht will, glaubt jemandem anderes, vielleicht Prof. Huland, vielleicht der S3-Leitlinie, die bei vielen Patienten zielgerichtet zum Ende führt - in eine Chemo.

Wie ich schon etwas weiter oben schrieb, aussteigen kann man aus Leibowitz und Friedman immer noch, falls es nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Friedman schlägt u.a. den (anti)angiogenen Cocktail von Leibowitz vor oder auch Bestrahlung. 

Allerdings hat man bei diesem Weg, den ich gehe, den Goldstandard verpasst. Mein persönlicher Goldstandard war die transurethrale Hyperthermie. Die Therapie nach Friedman soll nun den Krebs -bei gleichzeitig bester Gesundheit- bis zum Ende in Schach halten. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

Einer evidenzbasierten Medizin kommt Dr. Duowes nicht nach. Er therapiert individuell und orientiert sich in der Hauptsache an den bestehenden Defiziten des endokrinen Nervensystem (Hormonsystem) bei seinen PCa- Patienten. (u. a. die Östrogen-Testosteron Balance, siehe auch Friedman)
GeorgS z. B. ist ein längjähriger Patient (17 Jahre) von Dr. Douwes. Ich selbst seit ca. 4 Jahren mit Unterbrechungen.
Weder Leibowitz`s, noch Dr. med. S. Strum`s, Friedman`s u. v. m., Therapien basieren auf einer Evidenz.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

Wenn die Fakten fehlen, dann sind die anderen noch viel schlimmer, das System korrupt und/oder es wird persönlich. Auch hier ist wieder alles dabei.




> ...Wie bei Praktikern üblich, gibt es keine klaren zusammenfassenden Aufzeichnungen der Ergebnisse...


Oh, das denke ich schon, dass Dr.Douwes Patientenakten führt. Sollte er zumindest, rein rechtlich! Das er seine "Ergebnisse" uns nicht in irgendeiner Form mitteilen will ist schon merkwürdig. Andererseits findet er aber Zeit Schmähschriften wider die Schulmedizin zu verfassen, um sich darüber zu definieren - peinlich! Dass du da mit einsteigst kann ich nicht verstehen!

Helmut,
Evidenz, so wie du das meinst, also Evidenz-Level-1A fordere ich nicht, aber ein paar Einblicke in seine Behandlungserfolge wären nett, dann könnten wir das gegen andere Therapieformen vergleichen.

*Friedman* behandelt keine Patienten, kann also keine Berichte verfassen - alles nur Theorie!
Von *Leibowitz* gibt es schon ein paar Papers, die aber kontrovers gesehen werden, da Nachvollziehbarkeit selten gegeben ist.
*Strum*'s Therapien basieren auf soliden Studienergebnissen, die er geschickt kombiniert und auch dokumentiert. Ebenso hat er, zusammen mit Scholz eigene Studien durchgeführt und veröffentlicht. Er hat sich auch ganz auf Prostatakrebs spezialisiert, macht das nicht nur so nebenbei. Außerdem kenne ich keine die CAM verunglimpfende Schriften von ihm. Der Mann spielt einfach in einer völlig anderen Liga wie ein Dr.Douwes.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Oh, das denke ich schon, dass Dr.Douwes Patientenakten führt. Sollte er zumindest, rein rechtlich! Das er seine "Ergebnisse" uns nicht in irgendeiner Form mitteilen will ist schon merkwürdig. Andererseits findet er aber Zeit Schmähschriften wider die Schulmedizin zu verfassen, um sich darüber zu definieren - peinlich! Dass du da mit einsteigst kann ich nicht verstehen!


Ich glaube Andi, Du solltest Dich mal wieder einkriegen! 

Wer hat behauptet, dass Dr. Douwes keine Patientenakten führt? So ein Blödsinn. Das ist ein von der gesetzlichen Versicherung anerkanntes Krankenhaus und Arztpraxis. Dort wurden tausende Patienten aller Krebsarten behandelt, sehr viele davon von der Schulmedizin ausgekotzt, und bereits austherapiert, die dann wieder eine gute Lebensqualität erreichen, denen Haare nachwachsen trotz Behandlung. Dr. Douwes arbeitet mit den großen Kliniken einschließlich Uniklinik in München eng zusammen. Dort bekomme ich kostenlos Untersuchungen für die ich an der Berliner Charité zahlen muss. 

Warum sollte der Mann uns die Ergebnisse nicht mitteilen wollen? Wie kommst Du zu solch ehrabschneidenden Behauptungen? Er hat mir angeboten, für unseren Verein eine Informationsveranstaltung zu machen. Ich habe dieses Angebot bisher nicht weitergegeben, um ihm (und mir) eine sinnlose Diskussion mit Hardlinern zu ersparen, die nichts bringt.

Ich schlage vor, die Diskussion an dieser Stelle zu beenden. Zu Friedman hast Du ebenfalls nichts außer negativer, destruktiver Kritik beizutragen. Es ist schade für andere. Bisher konnte man in diesem Thread noch nicht viel lernen. Jeder soll machen, was er will. Ich versuche positiv zu denken.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

In welcher "Liga" letztendlich beide Mediziner (Dr. med. Douwes versus Dr. med. S. Strum) spielen bleibt für mich unerheblich. Richtig ist allerdings, dass Dr. med. S. Strum sich auf das PCa spezialisiert hat. Zu den einzelnen "Evidenzlevel" sei gesagt, dass diese für mich keine wirkliche Relevanz haben. Selbst der Evidenz-Level 1A sagt nichts anderes aus, als dass nach den gültigen wissenschaftstheoretischen (Empire) Methoden die Studie (Validitätskriterien etc.) durchgeführt wurde.
  Gewünschte Ergebnisse bekomme ich schon alleine durch die Art- u. Weise der hypothetischen Fragestellung, der Test- Untersuchungskonstruktion und Gestaltung der Testdurchführung selbst.
Einer der bedeutendsten Gegener des klass. empirischen Falzifikationsprinzips war K. R. Popper, Erkenntnis- u. Wissenschaftstheoretiker.

Dr. med. Douwes konsultiere ich nur auf Grund meines Testosterondefizites versus Östrogen, die Gesamtheit des endokrinen Nervensystem schlechthin, weniger wegen meiner PCa-Genese, obwohl das "Eine" auch das "Andere" bedingt.
Hans-J. fragte mich im posting #10, ob ich das Skript von John R. Lee gelesen habe, welcher sich schon 2000 mit der Hormon Balance auseinander gesetzt hatte. Ich habe ihn u.a. gelesen, und suchte daraufhin einen adäquaten Therapeuten dafür. Dr. med. Douwes war für mich der "Richtige" dafür. Er therapiert im Sinne John R. Lee, Friedman`s Ansätze stetzt er schon lange um, und behandelt übereinstimmend mit Dr. med. S. Strum bzgl. der Statine, d.h. das korrelative Zusammenspiel von Cholesterin und PCa. Diese Zusammenhänge im Ganzen ist die Basis seiner individuellen, speziell auf den Patienten ausgerichtete Therapie. Sie stützen sich nicht auf irgendwelche 1A evidenzbasierten Studien mit ihren statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen, wo doch dann letztendlich der Einzelfall zu betrachten ist und von der "Norm" abweicht.

  An dieser Stelle passt ganz gut der heutige eingestellte Hinweis von Harald_1933 zum 50. Jubiläum des DKFZ-Heidelberg.
In dem dazu geführten Interview mit Prof. O. D. Wiestler erwähnt dieser u.a., Zitat:

*"Je intensiver wir menschliche Tumoren studieren, desto deutlicher wird allerdings auch, dass es erhebliche individuelle Unterschiede in den Entstehungswegen und in den molekularen Veränderungsmustern bei derselben Krebsart zwischen den Patienten gibt." Darauf baue eine individualisierte Krebsmedizin auf.*

  Gruß Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat helmut.a.g. 
> 
> GeorgS z. B. ist ein längjähriger Patient (17 Jahre) von Dr. Douwes. Ich selbst seit ca. 4 Jahren mit Unterbrechungen.


 

Hallo Helmut,

 Georg konsultiert Dr. Douwes seit 1999 einmal jährlich, hat aber  geschlampert, denn der letzte Jahres-Check war 2011; also insgesamt 12 und nicht 17 Jahre.

Gruß Georg

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Friedman-Leser,

kann bitte mal jemand in sein Buch schauen und einen Satz auf den Inhalt prüfen? 
Buch Seite 114, oberes Drittel. eBook ca. Pos 1512/1517

Der Satz: "_In other words, when prostate cancer is initially starting, the more dihydrotestosterone present the greater the chance that the cancer will have a rate of cell death greater than the rate of cell groth._"

Versagt mein Verstand? Muss das nicht genau umgekehrt sein?

Ich habe jetzt angefangen, das Buch noch einmal zu lesen, insbesondere die Teile, die die konkreten Überlegungen von Friedman für eine systemische Behandlung enthalten. Daraus soll dann bis zur nächsten Konsultation ein genaues Konzept entstehen, welches ich dem Arzt vorschlagen möchte.

Teile dieses Konzeptes setzte ich bereits auf Eigeninitiative um, wie Einnahme eines zusätzlichen Aromatase-Hemmers (Letrozol) plus Estriol- und Estradiol-Creme während der jetzt aktuell laufenden 6-monatigen ADT3.

Systemische Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Der Satz: "_In other words, when prostate cancer is initially starting, the more dihydrotestosterone present the greater the chance that the cancer will have a rate of cell death greater than the rate of cell groth._"
> 
> Versagt mein Verstand? Muss das nicht genau umgekehrt sein?


Nein, nein, ist schon so gemeint. Er spricht ja hier vom jugendlichen Alter, in dem sich evtl. eine Prostatakrebszelle entwickelt. Das DHT ist hier noch hoch genug und sorgt dafür, dass mehr Krebszellen absterben als wachsen. Deshalb auch kein PK bei Teenagern. Mit zunehmendem Alter nimmt das DHT ab und potentielle Krebszellen finden zunehmend bessere Bedingungen vor, weil sich in dem Maße die Balance umkehrt: die Wachstumsrate der Krebszellen wird tendentiell höher als die Absterberate und der Krebs kann sich entwickeln.
So jedenfalls seine Interpretation, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Danke Hartmut,

da muss ich wohl noch mal nachlesen und nachdenken. 

Du hast Recht, es gibt einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen  jugendlichem und späterem Alter. Ich muss das aber noch verinnerlichen.  Mir persönlich geht es darum, letztlich zu verstehen, wie die _theoretischen_ Zusammenhänge sind.

Bei einer ADT ist doch das Ziel, DHT stark zu senken, deswegen ja der 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer. 
Aber, so fällt mir gerade ein, schaukelt Friedman mit dem DHT im 3-Monatsrhytmus. Daraus folgt, dass sowohl bei hohem DHT als auch bei niedrigem, Krebszellen gekillt werden. Also, _durchgehende_ 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmung ist nicht angebracht. Ich schaue noch mal nach, wo im Buch dieser Mechanismus beschrieben ist.

Für die praktische Durchführung hat die Theorie aber keine Auswirkung. Das Behandlungsschema ist weitgehend klar beschrieben, das mache ich. 

Nennenswerte Teile der Friedman-Ideen entsprechen der Behandlung von Leibowitz. Insofern liegen ausreichend praktische Erfahrungen vor. Friedman _verbessert_ jedoch die Therapie von Leibowitz. Nach Friedmans Überzeugung dürften dann (fast) keine Therapieversager mehr auftreten. 

Dass Friedman mit seinen Ideen richtig liegt, erscheint mir äußerst glaubhaft. Er schreibt am Anfang des Buches u.a., dass seine Überlegungen als Hormon-_Rezeptor_-Experte teilweise zu anderen Ergebnissen führen, als das was Ärzte glauben, weil diese nur die Hormone betrachten und eben nicht die Rezeptoren. 

Zumindest sind die Friedman-Ideen nicht kontraproduktiv oder gar gefährlich.

Nochmals Danke. Wenn ich es nach erneutem Lesen immer noch nicht verstanden habe, melde ich mich erneut.

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Gerade wollte ich aus dem Haus gehen, da hatte ich einen kleinen Geistesblitz. Klar, im jugendlichen Alter ist Testosteron hoch, damit auch DHT. Das schützt vor Prostatakrebs. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Stelle im Buch wiederfinden, wo beschrieben ist, weshalb dann trotzdem eine jeweils 3-monatige Absenkung von DHT sinnvoll ist. 

Testosteron bleibt jedoch dauerhaft hoch, also durchgängig bis ans Lebensende.

----------


## LowRoad

*Wolfgang,*
schaue dir doch vielleicht mal eine sehr kontrovers geführte Diskussion vom Friedman, aus dem Jahr 2008!) mit anderen Experten über genau dieses Thema an. Ich will das hier besser unkommentiert lassen...

----------


## LowRoad

*Wolfgang,*
meine Kritik an den Ansätzen von Friedman bezieht sich darauf, dass er Prostatakrebs in allen Stadien praktisch gleich behandeln will, obwohl wir doch mittlerweile wissen, dass es eine sehr heterogene Angelegenheit ist. So hat DHT z.B. durchaus unterschiedliche Wirkung auf verschiedene PCA Zellinien, wie z.B. auf die eher harmlosen LNCaP bzw. die aggressiven PC3 Zellen:



_"Cell growth curves show statistically significant difference in LNCaP cells with/without DHT treatment, but not in PC-3 cells..."_ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* PLoS One, SHBG Is an Important Factor in Stemness Induction of Cells by DHT In Vitro and Associated with Poor Clinical Features of Prostate Carcinomas
*[2]:* Nacusi & Tindall, Targeting 5a-reductase for prostate cancer prevention and treatment
*[3]:* Wilson, More evidence intratumoral DHT synthesis drives castration-resistant prostate cancer

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> *Wolfgang,*
> schaue dir doch vielleicht mal eine sehr kontrovers geführte Diskussion vom Friedman, aus dem Jahr 2008!) mit anderen Experten über genau dieses Thema an. Ich will das hier besser unkommentiert lassen...


Hallo Andi,

mir wäre lieber, Du hättest es kommentiert.

Viele  der Diskutanten betonen, dass sie keine Experten sind. Ich kann nicht  erkennen, dass Friedman in der Diskussion letztlich nicht richtig liegen  würde.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

Deine Kritik wird m.E. Friedman nicht gerecht.

Selbstverständlich macht Friedman einen Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Stadien. Beispielsweise begründet er, weshalb er bei vorliegenden Metastasen (diese immer unterstellt bei einem PSA größer 20) (fast) immer mit einer Androgen-Deprivations-Therapie _beginnen_ würde. 

Im Gegensatz dazu würde er _vorbeugend_ oder_ nach lokaler_ Therapie oder bei "_normalem_" Krebs diese Androgen-Unterdrückung _nicht anwenden_, sondern gleich mit Hochdosis-Testosteron und niedrigem DHT/hohem DHT beginnen.

Weiter geht er davon aus, dass wenn Fernmetastasen vorliegen, zusätzliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen sind, wie z.B. die Anwendung des anti-angiogenen Cocktails von Leibowitz, d.h. u.a. Low-Dose-Chemo.

Entscheidend ist für Friedman die _zeitabhängig_ _unterschiedliche_ Wirkung von _hohem_ und _niedrigem_ DHT auf die Prostatakrebszellen. Genau das betont er, was Du als angeblich fehlerhaft monierst. Es geht dabei u.a. um die _Balance_ zwischen Membran-Androgen-Rezeptor (mAR) und intrazellulärem Androgen-Rezeptor (iAR).

Je nachdem, wie sich diese Balance einpegelt, beeinflusst u.a. durch Medikamente (auch Testosteron) sowie Anpassung von Rezeptoren auf die äußere Situation, schlägt er vor, DHT im Wechsel hoch und niedrig zu halten. 

Weil es keine Studien-Daten gibt (wahrscheinlich nie geben wird), schlägt er nach theoretischen Überlegungen drei Monate Wechselintervall vor. Ich vermute, er kann das mit Zellteilungsraten oder ähnlich begründen.

Friedman geht ausführlich auf LNCaP ein. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Ich möchte für mich noch einmal betonen, dass ich versuche, positiv an das Hormon-Rezeptor-Modell heranzugehen, wobei ich für jeden begründeten Zweifel dankbar bin. Vielleicht liegt ja Friedman völlig falsch. Nichts ist unmöglich.

Die von Dir oben verlinkte Diskussion aus 2008 hat Friedman jedenfalls nicht ins Wanken gebracht. Sein Buch hat er mit genau den dort angezweifelten Mechanismen letztes Jahr -also 5 Jahre nach der Diskussion- veröffentlicht. Da der Man nicht im "luftleeren" Raum lebt, sondern im ständigen wissenschaftlichen Diskurs, hatte er genug Zeit darüber nachzudenken und zu diskutieren, ob in seinem Modell grundlegende Fehler enthalten sein könnten.

Ich bin gerade dabei, das Buch zum zweiten Mal zu lesen. Da wird es sicher noch ein paar differenziertere Erkenntnisse geben. Für mich besteht die Schwierigkeit beim Lesen darin, dass ich nicht Muttersprachler bin, also Zwischentöne nicht gut herauslese und es sich außerdem um Gedankengänge eines Wissenschaftlers handelt, der nicht laienhaft geradeaus denkt.

Ich hoffe, wir haben eines Tages die Möglichkeit, eine deutschsprachige Übersetzung in den Händen zu halten, und ich hoffe, dass wir Friedman im Rahmen einer Konferenz (oder ähnlich) persönlich sein Modell vorstellen lassen und kritisch hinterfragen können.

Vielleicht hebt die weltweite Urologie mal den Arsch und fängt über Prostatakrebs als generell systemische Erkrankung nachzudenken. Wobei ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann, gehen dann doch riesige Profite verloren. 

Dass Prostatakrebs meiner Meinung nach eine (systemische) Alterskrankheit ist, habe ich im Forum schon geschrieben, als ich noch nichts von Leibowitz verstanden und von Friedman gehört hatte.

Dass der Mangel an Hormonen ab einem Alter von ca. 35 unser Leben massiv negativ beeinflusst, wusste ich seit ich das Buch Anti-Aging & Prävention von Schmitt-Homm vor ein paar Jahren gelesen habe. Insofern ist Friedman mein Erlöser, weil er den speziellen hormonellen Unterbau für Prostatakrebs liefert.

Gruß W.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...wobei ich für jeden begründeten Zweifel dankbar bin...


Nein das bist du sicher nicht, denn dann erfährt man:




> ...Zu Friedman hast Du ebenfalls nichts außer negativer, destruktiver Kritik  beizutragen...


Nochmal zum mitdenken: Theorien zur Heilung von Krebs gibt es wie Sand am Meer, Friedman ist seit Jahren mit dabei ohne das es dafür Studien, oder zumindest eine Anekdotische-Evidenz gäbe. Studien die Friedmans Ansätze fraglich erscheinen lassen sind "destruktive(r) Kritik". Nein, so geht das nicht.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Dihydrotestosteron*

In den letzten Jahren habe ich mehr oder weniger rein prophylaktisch auch mal DHT messen lassen. Der Referenzwert und die bei mir vorliegenden Werte führten schließlich dazu, dass ich schon länger auf eine erneute Ermittlung verzichtet habe.

Die in diesem Thread laufende Diskussion hat mich veranlasst, mir noch einmal *diese* Erläuterungen zu Gemüte zu führen. Immerhin habe ich jahrelang mit einem 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer (Proscar) den DHT-Wert zu manipulieren versucht. Ob's letztlich wirklich zu günstig erscheinenden Werten verholfen hat, wird kaum verbindlich zu klären sein, weil die Schwankungsbreite schon beim Referenzwert viel Spielraum zur Deutung ließ.

*"Wer zur Quelle gehen kann, gehe nicht zum Wassertopf"*
(Leonardo da Vinci)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald und andere,

Andi hatte mal einen Text von Snuffy Myers zum Thema Dutasterid (Avodart) übersetzt. Darin sind strenge Kriterien beschrieben. Hier. 

Etwas weiter oben hatte ich darauf hingewiesen, dass Dr. Edward Friedman DHT in Intervallen schwanken lassen würde.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Übersetzung Seite 61:

"Wie du in den späteren Kapiteln lernen wirst, ermöglicht das Verständnis für die Möglichkeiten der Hormonrezeptoren, dass es nun möglich ist, Prostatakrebs, Brustkrebs und Alzheimers fast völlig vorzubeugen. 

Es können ebenfalls neue Behandlungsmethoden entwickelt werden, die effektiver sind als alle, die bisher versucht wurden.  Dies ist nicht nur eine Theorie - einige Ärzte *machen bereits das*, was das Hormon-Rezeptor-Modell prognostiziert, extrem effektiv zu sein und als Resultat excellente Ergebnisse zu erreichen." [fette und kursive Schrift von mir eingefügt]

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Diskutanten und Interessierte, ein paar Ausführungen die in der Diskussion vielleicht weiterhelfen können...

Dambaki et al. (1) haben in einer Untersuchung festgestellt, dass sich  der membrane Androgenrezeptor (mAR) vor allem in höheren Gleasonsummen findet, in gut differenzierten Tumoren dagegen weniger. Bei GS 6 waren ca. 40% mAR-positiv, bei GS 9 waren dies ca. 70%, bei GS10 wiederum fanden sich überhaupt keine ARs.  
Nehmen wir mit Friedman an  und dieser Standpunkt scheint mir nicht nur Theorie (2) - , dass die TRT über den mAR wirkt, so können wir nach obigen Ergebnissen feststellen:

1. TRT kann nicht bei allen PCa-Patienten wirken, da der mAR nicht bei allen exprimiert ist.
2. TRT hat die besseren Voraussetzungen bei hohem GS, weil dort der mAR am besten ausgeprägt ist.
3. TRT hat wenig gute Voraussetzungen bei niedrigem GS.
4. TRT kann niemals kurativ sein, da die Heterogenität des Tumors Zellen mit und Zellen ohne mAR hervorbringt.
5. TRT kann auch immer nur über einen gewissen Zeitraum wirken, da bestenfalls alle Zellen mit mAR in die Apoptose gehen, der stets vorhandene Rest ohne mAR, bei dem ausschließlich  soweit noch vorhanden - der iAR (innerzelluläre Androgenrezeptor) wirkt, kann weiter profilieren und gewinnt früher oder später die Oberhand.
Wie in Punkt 5. angedeutet wäre es verkürzt, nur den mAR zu betrachten als gäbe es keinen iAR. Friedman sieht dies zu Recht immer in der dualen Sicht. Es liegt immer ein irgendwie ausgestaltetes Mischverhältnis der ARs vor . Während über den mAR die Testosteronzufuhr  Apoptose bewirkt, bewirkt zur gleichen Zeit das DHT über den iAR Proliferation. D.h. der mAR wird durch den iAR konterkariert und v.a. bei niedrigem GS dürfte unter dem Strich wohl immer eine Proliferation als Ergebnis herauskommen. TRT wirkt i.d.R. nicht bei niedrigem Gleason bzw. bei  stark hormonsensitivem setting, wo der iAR noch seine Proliferationsaktivität voll entwickeln kann und der mAR schwach ist.

Diese Sichtweise der Dinge deckt sich mit den mir bekannten klinischen Beobachtungen, wobei für Punkt 3. oben die Praxiserfahrung fehlt. Natürlich steht und fällt das Modell im skizzierten Teilbereich auch mit der dem mAR zugedachten Rolle. Zudem scheint mir die Ausgestaltung des AR-Mechnismus etwas komplexer als dass man es auf ein einfaches duales System zurückführen könnte. Es gibt ja weitaus mehr unterschiedliche Typen von AR mit unterschiedlichem Funktionen. Dabei ist noch gar nicht die mögliche Abwesenheit des mAR angesprochen. Soweit jedoch die dualen Faktoren dominat sind und hauptsächlich das Geschehen bestimmen, wäre die Komplexität vielleicht vernachlässigbar.

Andis präsentiertes Schaubild, das bei Zugabe von DHT eine stärkere Profilationszunahme bei LnCaP-Zellen zeigt als bei PC3-Zellen hat natürlich nicht die verschiedenen AR-Typen und deren AR-Status im Blick. Es zeigt das summarische Resultat von proliferativen und antiproliferativen Vorgängen. Dies läßt natürlich der Interpretation viele Türen offen. Wenn im Versuch LnCaP-Zellen unter DHT-Zugabe Wachstum zeigten, so ist dies zu erwarten gewesen und geht kongruent mit der Friedmanschen Theorie. Bei PC3-Zellen muß man wissen, dass in diesen kaum 5-alpha-Reduktase stattfindet  (deshalb macht im Versuch auch nur DHT-Zugabe Sinn), sie scheiden keinerlei PSA aus und reagieren kaum auf Androgene. Morphologisch könnte man sie in der Gleason-5- Kategorie einordnen. Wenn diese Zellen kaum Wachstum zeigen bei DHT-Zugabe, aber auch keine Apoptose, war auch dies zu erwarten, denn sie zeigen kaum AR-Expression, weder mAR noch iAR. Sie wachsen weitgehend unabhängig vom AR-Mechanismus.

Man erkennt auch zugleich das aussichtslose Unterfangen, selbst bei fortgeschrittenem PC vorweg herausfinden zu wollen, ob eine TRT bei einem konkreten Patienten wirken kann oder nicht. Dies zumal immer auch ein Unterschied zu berücksichtigen ist zwischen Serumswerten von Testosteron und DHT und den Werten im Prostatagewebe. Bei aggressiven Tumoren ist das DHT im Gewebe erheblich niedriger als im Serum . 
Friedmans Modell  argumentiert mit einer spezifischen Wirkungsweise des Androgenmechanismus und der Estrogenrezeptoren-Aktivität. Es argumentiert ferner mit unterschiedlicher Ausprägung in unterschiedlichem Alter und unterschiedlichem Stadium. Therapie unter Berücksichtigung des Friedmanschen Modells heißt ständige Beobachtung und Anpassung, um die Balance hinzukriegen in der das Wachstum die Apoptose nicht übersteigt. Eine Gleichbehandlung in allen Stadien kann man ihm meiner nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht vorwerfen. Für Krankheitsstadien, in denen der AR-Mechanismus bereits außer Kraft gesetzt ist, kann auch eine Hormonmanipulation nichts mehr ausrichten und das ist auch Friedman bewußt. Es versteht sein Modell wohl eher als eine Handhabe, genau so ein Spätstadium zu verhindern bzw. hinauszuzögern.

Ich muß zugeben, noch nicht alles verstanden und nicht mehr alles präsent zuhaben, was Friedman erläutert und ein zweites Lesen kann hoffentlich hier nachhelfen. Der Widerspruch zu den Ergebnissen der PCPT-Studie scheint mir z.B. noch nicht aufgelöst.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
(1)Dambaki et al, Membrane testosterone binding sites in prostate carcinoma as a potential new marker and therapeutic target: Study in paraffin tissue sections, BMC Cancer 2005
(2) Hatzoglou A et al, Membrane androgen receptor activation induces apoptotic regression of human prostate cancer cells in vitro and in vivo. PMID: 15585562, 2005

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harmut,

über deine Ausführungen denke ich noch nach und äußere mich dazu später. 

Allerdings hatte ich eine "Eingebung", die ich im Friedman-Buch überprüft habe. Ich lese, wie gesagt, noch einmal von vorne. So habe ich mich im Bereich der Seiten 15 bis 61 diverse Stunden aufgehalten, dort, wo die verschiedenen Hormonrezeptoren erläutert werden.

Die "Eingebung" war nun, dass es Unterschiede geben muss zwischen der Initiierung und dem Unterhalt eines Krebses. Und siehe da, auf Seite 59 Tabelle 2.2 ist das zusammengefasst. 

Einige Rezeptoren initiieren Krebs:
1.  ER-alpha-alpha homodimer: speziell Brustkrebs, selten Prostatakrebs
2.  ER-alpha-beta heterodimer: Prostatakrebs

Alle anderen Rezeptoren (z.B. ER-alpha, ER-beta, Progesteron A und B) auch die Androgenrezeptoren (AR), sind vereinfacht betrachtet, nur verantwortlich für Erhöhung oder Verringerung von Apoptoseraten und Entzündungen.

Kurz gesagt, wie auf Seite 19 geschrieben, "*Prostatakrebs wird durch hohe lokale Niveaus von Estradiol verursacht, dem gleichen Hormon, was Brustkrebs verursacht.*" (fette Schrift nach Friedman)

Seite 34: "*Der einzige Weg wie Testosteron Prostatakrebs verursachen kann, ist, wenn es zuerst in Estrogen umgewandelt wird, welches an den gefährlichen Estrogen-Rezeptor-alpha bindet! Diesen Punkt zu wiederholen, ist von lebensbedeutender Wichtigkeit. Testosteron erzeugt keinen Prostatakrebs. Estrogen tut es.*" (fette Schrift Friedman)

Meiner Meinung nach muss man, wenn Krebs bereits vorliegt, immer zwei Seiten beachten, das ständige Neuentstehen von Krebszellen durch letztlich Estradiol und den Kampf gegen diese Zellen mittels Apoptose.

Daraus ergeben sich später im Buch Überlegungen für Vorbeugen von Krebs und Behandeln. 

Dazu schreibt Friedman auf Seite 43: "*Das grundlegende Konzept ist sehr einfach zu verstehen: Eine Kombination aus Medikamenten wird genutzt, diejenigen Rezeptoren zu blockieren, welche den Krebszellen helfen, am Leben zu bleiben und das gemeinsam mit Hormonen, welche die Aktivität derjenigen Rezeptoren vergrößern, die helfen Krebszellen zu töten.*" (fette Schrift nach Friedman)

Das spätere Behandlungskonzept ist dann viel einfacher, als es hier zu Anfang erscheint. Allerdings, da gebe ich Dir Recht, muss jeder Patient genau beobachtet und die Therapie (logischerweise) individuell angepasst werden. Leider ist das im Zuge der ausgeuferten EBM-Diskussion und der Leitlinien-Behandlung unüblich geworden. Vielen Ärzten ist gar nicht mehr bewusst, dass man einen Patienten genau betrachten muss. Beispielsweise, wie Friedman später auch beschreibt, kann alleine die Ernährung fatale Folgen haben. In 8 Minuten Schnellbehandlung mit den S3-Leitlinien im Hinterkopf wird eine solche Behandlung wohl nichts werden.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hartmut,

die von Dir zitierte Studie von Dambaki wird bei Friedman auf Seite 179 (eBook zwischen Pos. 2499 und 2525) oben als Fußnote Nr. [28] (Seite 319) angefügt. Im Umfeld dieser Seiten  wird die Balance zwischen mAR und iAR diskutiert.

Ich für mich persönlich halte es für müßig, ja möglicherweise falsch,  einzelne Studien zu lesen, da man diese nur im gesamten Kontext  (möglichst) aller Studien zuordnen kann. Für mich als Laien bürgt das  Lesen weniger, einzelner Studien die Gefahr, falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen. Schau' Dir doch  mal die Menge an Quellenangaben, die alleine Kapitel 9 zugrunde liegen.  Es sind ca. 60 Stück. 

So halte ich mich lieber an die Interpretation von Friedman. Dieser hat  in hunderten Stunden, in jahrelanger Diskussion mit anderen  Wissenschaftlern ein Modell zusammengefügt, welches (scheinbar)  schlüssig wirkt.

Dieses Modell versuche ich zu verstehen. 

Ich habe das Friedman-Buch auch als eBook. Dort erkennt man, dass  Fußnoten, die teilweise Text mit Erläuterungen enthalten, ca. 30 % des  Buches ausmachen. Im gedruckten Buch ist das wegen der kleineren Schrift  so nicht erkennbar. In vielen Fußnoten stehen interessante Sachen drin.  Man sollte die Fußnoten ebenfalls beachten.

Ich lese jetzt noch einmal das Kapitel 9 "The Big Picture: How Hormones Start _And_ Stop Cancer". Ab Seite 171 (eBook ca. Pos. 2382) geht es um "The Big Picture For Men".

Ich wünsche uns allen ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hier noch ein Zitat aus dem Buch von Dr. Edward Friedman (Hervorhebungen, Unterstreichungen von mir):

Seite 175 / Pos. 2455

"Wenn ich richtig liege, dann wird die zielgerichtete Bindung von Testosteron an den intrazellulären Androgen-Rezeptor [iAR] (das ist die Richtung, von der gerade die aktuelle  Forschung geleitet wird) *niemals kurativ* sein. 

Meiner Meinung nach, ist die einzige Hoffnung für eine _systemische_ Behandlung, *die Rate des Zellwachstums zu minimieren und die Rate des Zelltodes zu maximieren*, was einen erweiterten Einsatz *aller Hormone* erfordert, die Hormonrezeptoren beeinflussen. _Selbst wenn solch ein Ansatz nicht kurativ ist, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass dieser Männern ermöglicht, mit ihrem Prostatakrebs zu sterben und nicht durch ihn._ 

Falls ich falsch liege, und eine Heilung ist ultimativ möglich durch Attackieren des intrazellulären Androgen-Rezeptors, würde das wunderbar sein. 

Leider werden ungezählte, tausende Männer in der Zwischenzeit sterben, *weil erweiterte Ansätze ignoriert werden.* Also, vorausgesetzt, dass ich Recht habe, präsentiere ich meine Vorstellung was passiert, wenn Männer altern."

Es folgt dann ab Seite 176/Pos.2461 der Abschnitt "Was passiert, wenn Männer altern"

----------


## hartmuth

> .... Ich für mich persönlich halte es für müßig, ja möglicherweise falsch,  einzelne Studien zu lesen, da man diese nur im gesamten Kontext  (möglichst) aller Studien zuordnen kann. Für mich als Laien bürgt das  Lesen weniger, einzelner Studien die Gefahr, falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen. Schau' Dir doch  mal die Menge an Quellenangaben, die alleine Kapitel 9 zugrunde liegen.  Es sind ca. 60 Stück. 
> So halte ich mich lieber an die Interpretation von Friedman. Dieser hat  in hunderten Stunden, in jahrelanger Diskussion mit anderen  Wissenschaftlern ein Modell zusammengefügt, welches (scheinbar)  schlüssig wirkt.
> Dieses Modell versuche ich zu verstehen.


Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für deine Ausführungen. Jedoch kann ich deine Herangehensweise nicht gutheißen.

Sicherlich geht es auch darum, Friedman richtig zu verstehen. Aber aus meiner Sicht geht es zu allererst darum, seine Thesen zu überprüfen. Überprüfen heißt mit der Empirie vergleichen. Hält sein Modell den praktischen Erfahrungen, die sich in vielen Studien niederschlagen stand? Er beansprucht ja gerade dieses und noch mehr. Er will den Stein des Weisen gefunden haben, worum sich die Wissenschaft schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten bemüht.
Da bin ich zunächst mal kritisch und mach mir nicht vorschnell und ungeprüft seine Positionen zu eigen, auch wenn mich seine Ausführungen sehr beeindrucken und man endlich mal eine profunde Theorie in Händen hat mit der man sich auseinandersetzen kann. Aber ohne kritische Prüfung gerät man in den Bereich des Glaubens und das für das wissenschaftliche Fortkommen wenig hilfreich. Handfeste Erkenntnisse mit seinem Modell zu konfrontieren und seine Theoriekomponenten so zu überprüfen , das muß unser Weg sein. Wir haben mit ihm vielleicht mehr mitzuteilen und uns und anderen Patienten möglicherweise was anzubieten. In Bereichen ist es ja schon in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion und findet Anwendung.

Nochmal: Textexegese ja, aber nicht ohne kritische Hinterfragung. Viel gelesen, diskutiert und sich Gedanken gemacht  das ist noch kein Überlegenheitsmerkmal, das haben andere auch.
Allen schönes Wochenende.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harmut,

ich hatte sowieso vor, nach meiner transurethralen Hyperthermie und der 6-monatigen ADT3, _dauerhaft_ einen jugendlichen Testosteronspiegel einzustellen. Dies ist mit meinem Arzt abgesprochen.

Auf das Friedman-Buch bin ich erst später _nach_ dieser Idee gestoßen. Hohes Testosteron auf jugendlichem Niveau hat bekanntermaßen nicht Friedman "erfunden", die Idee dafür ergibt sich aus verschiedenen Quellen. (Ich rede nicht von TRT bei kastrationsresistentem Krebs). Friedman ist also in dieser Hinsicht nicht neu. Die Idee, jugendliches Testosteron einzustellen -auch wenn Prostatakrebs vorliegt- ist somit bei fortschrittlichen Ärzten *Praxis*.

Dass man Testosteron nicht einfach so substituieren kann, ist ebenfalls ein alter Hut. Jeder Bodybuilder weiß, dass man z.B. mit Anastrozol (Aromatase-Hemmer) ergänzt, um estrogene Wirkungen, wie Brustwachstum, auszuschließen. Also auch das ist bereits (langjährige) *Praxis*.

Die ADT3, die Friedman in bestimmten Situationen (Metastasen) vorab vorschlägt, ist (langjährige) *Praxis*.

Neu bei Friedman ist, die Gabe des 5-alpha-RH in Intervallen. Das kann man ausprobieren. Kritisch ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Die Gabe von hoch dosiertem Vitamin D3 ist (langjährige) *Praxis*.

Die Verwendung bestimmter Nahrung und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ist (langjährige)* Praxis*.

Weglassen von bestimmten Nahrungsmitteln, wie Soja und Leinöl (SERM), ist (langjährige) *Praxis* (z.B. Leibowitz).

Das Weglassen von Progesteron ist (langjährige) *Praxis* (Leibowitz).

Neu ist die Idee, Progesteron trotzdem zu substituieren und gleichzeitig RU-468, einen selektiven Progesteron-Rezeptor-A-Hemmer, zu geben. Das dürfte nicht weiter kritisch sein. Mein Arzt fand die Idee nicht schlecht.

(Langjährige)* Praxis* ist Estriol als Blocker des ("bösen) Estrogen-Rezeptor-alpha einzusetzen.

(Langjährige)* Praxis* bei Frauen ist, Toremifen, einen selektiven Estrogen-Rezeptor-alpha Hemmer einzusetzen. Zumindest ein Mann ist mir bekannt, der das ebenfalls macht.

(Langjährige)* Praxis* ist, Sport zu empfehlen.

Sicher fehlt noch etwas?

Nun gut, Friedman ist in großen Teilen *Praxis*. Wie schrieb Christian kürzlich, er mache nichts, was nicht an wenigsten 100 Patienten erprobt wurde. Nun gut, dieses Ziel ist für alle als *Praxis* beschriebenen Punkte (außer Toremifen) erreicht. Das soll mir auch reichen.

Das Buch eröffnet weitere interessante Einsichten, wie dass man einen hormonellen Krebs auch über diese Schiene behandeln sollte und nicht anders. Das entspricht meiner Idee, die ich seit Jahren vertrete, dass Prostatakrebs eine systemische Alterserkrankung ist. 

Die Theorie dahinter ist für mich nur Bestätigung eines Weges, der sowieso geplant war. Friedman liefert noch Verbesserungen, wenn auch theoretisch aus Zellstudien hergeleitet. So lange diese nicht lebensverkürzend sind, mache ich das. 

Mit einer klassischen S3-Leitlinienbehandlung (z.B. Hormone bis zum Abwinken, dann Chemo), würde meine Lebenserwartung sicher deutlich kürzer.

Ich bin nicht ängstlich. Schlimmer als die üblichen Urologen-Behandlungen kann es doch gar nicht werden. Da gibt es hier im Forum und den Selbsthilfegruppen tausende schreckliche Erfahrungen.

Dein (und Andis) Ziel ist, alles genau zu Hinterfragen. Das finde ich beachtenswert. Diese Intelligenz habe ich wohl nicht. Zeit (und Lust) hunderte Studien zu lesen, hätte ich sowieso nicht.

 Ende April kommt mein neues Allrad-Wohnmobil. Da sollen ein paar Abenteuer folgen. Die Kühlbox für Medikamente, Hormoncremes und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ist gekauft. Alkohol trinke ich nicht mehr - Da muss nichts gekühlt werden. Für die paar Lebensmittel wird der restliche Platz neben den Gesundheitsmitteln sicher reichen.

Ich wollte das deshalb mal darstellen, damit andere meine Intention besser verstehen. 

Ich wünsche denjenigen kurative Heilung, die daran glauben und den anderen guten Verlauf ihrer chronischen Alterserkrankung(en).

Herzliche Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Hohes Testosteron auf jugendlichem Niveau hat bekanntermaßen nicht Friedman "erfunden", die Idee dafür ergibt sich aus verschiedenen Quellen. (Ich rede nicht von TRT bei kastrationsresistentem Krebs). Friedman ist also in dieser Hinsicht nicht neu. Die Idee, jugendliches Testosteron einzustellen -auch wenn Prostatakrebs vorliegt- ist somit bei fortschrittlichen Ärzten *Praxis*.


*Nein*, das ist sie nicht! Ich kenne keine Ärzte die regelmäßig Patienten mit hormonsensitivem Prostatakrebs Testosteron verordnen!




> Dass man Testosteron nicht einfach so substituieren kann, ist ebenfalls ein alter Hut. Jeder Bodybuilder weiß, dass man z.B. mit Anastrozol (Aromatase-Hemmer) ergänzt, um estrogene Wirkungen, wie Brustwachstum, auszuschließen. Also auch das ist bereits (langjährige) Praxis.


Wäre Praxis, wenn man es denn machen würde, s.o..




> Die ADT3, die Friedman in bestimmten Situationen (Metastasen) vorab vorschlägt, ist (langjährige) Praxis.


Eine ADT3 als Primärtherapie als Ersatz für kurativ intendierte lokale Therapieformen wie AS, RPE oder RT ist definitiv niemals Praxis gewesen, und wird es auch nicht sein!
In palliativen Situationen ist man sich nicht schlüssig ob früh oder spät mit ADT anzufangen. Der Unterschied im OS ist aber nicht riesig, früh gewinnt knapp.




> Neu bei Friedman ist, die Gabe des 5-alpha-RH in Intervallen. Das kann man ausprobieren. Kritisch ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Friedman selbst schreibt in [1]:
_"... If the behaviour in vivo is the same as this in vitro result, then it explains why men with defective 5AR2 would not get PCa"_

Im hormonsensitvem Setting treibt DHT die Krebszellen an, es in Zyklen oder generell im Körper zuzulassen ist mir nicht verständlich, und auch keine Praxis. Leitlinienmäßig lehnt man 5ARIs ab, ansonsten wird es empfohlen, lebenslang ohne Pause. 




> Die Gabe von hoch dosiertem Vitamin D3 ist (langjährige) Praxis.


OK




> Die Verwendung bestimmter Nahrung und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ist (langjährige) Praxis. 
> Weglassen von bestimmten Nahrungsmitteln, wie Soja und Leinöl (SERM), ist (langjährige) Praxis (z.B. Leibowitz).


Mit bei PCA nicht unbedingt sehr viel Einfluss[2].




> Das Weglassen von Progesteron ist (langjährige) Praxis (Leibowitz).


OK




> Neu ist die Idee, Progesteron trotzdem zu substituieren und gleichzeitig RU-468, einen selektiven Progesteron-Rezeptor-A-Hemmer, zu geben. Das dürfte nicht weiter kritisch sein. Mein Arzt fand die Idee nicht schlecht.


Ist halt eine Idee...




> (Langjährige) Praxis ist Estriol als Blocker des ("bösen) Estrogen-Rezeptor-alpha einzusetzen.


Von wem, und mit welchen Ergebnissen?




> (Langjährige) Praxis bei Frauen ist, Toremifen, einen selektiven Estrogen-Rezeptor-alpha Hemmer einzusetzen. Zumindest ein Mann ist mir bekannt, der das ebenfalls macht.


Ja, den kenne ich auch  :L&auml;cheln: 




> (Langjährige) Praxis ist, Sport zu empfehlen.


Unbedingt!!




> Nun gut, Friedman ist in großen Teilen Praxis.


Nö!




> Wie schrieb Christian kürzlich, er mache nichts, was nicht an wenigsten 100 Patienten erprobt wurde. Nun gut, dieses Ziel ist für alle als Praxis beschriebenen Punkte (außer Toremifen) erreicht. Das soll mir auch reichen.


Wolfgang, 
wenn dir das Studium der Literatur zu mühsam ist, und du einen Meister gefunden hast, dem du folgen willst, prima[3]:

*"Das ich der Meister bin, gedenke! 
Dein Teil ist es, Knecht zu sein 
Will die schwarze Kunst dich lehren 
Bist dafür auf ewig mein..."*

Christians Meister, aka. Dr.Bob schreibt übrigens zu TRT[4]:
_"...The only reason to use testosterone replacement therapy is for quality of life issues. Do not use TRT to try to decrease your PSA. If your PSA declines, it is an extra unexpected bonus benefit..."
_
Dein Meister schreibt in [1] dann weiter:
_"There are many questions still to be answered about PCa. Do the progesterone(P) receptor isomers, PRA and PRB, affect bcl-2 production? What is the dose effect of T, DHT, E2, and P on each of their corresponding receptors? For the hormone receptor pairs, to what extent does each receptor work against the other?"_

Also nach allgemeiner Praxis hört sich das noch nicht an! In diesem Sinne,_ Stay Strong!_

-------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Friedman, The Estradiol-Dihydrotestosterone model of prostate cancer
*[2]:* The EPIC Project
[3]: Nachtgeschrei, Der Meister
*[4]:* Dr.Bob; HIGH-DOSE TESTOSTERONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad/Wolfgang aus Berlin:

*"Die Meistersuche"*

Der Zauberlehrling

Hat der alte Hexenmeister
Sich doch einmal wegbegeben!
Und nun sollen seine Geister
Auch nach meinem Willen leben.
Seine Wort und Werke
Merkt ich und den Brauch,
Und mit Geistesstärke
Tu ich Wunder auch.

        Walle! walle
     Manche Strecke,
     Dass, zum Zwecke,
     Wasser fließe
     Und mit reichem, vollem Schwalle
     Zu dem Bade sich ergieße.

   Und nun komm, du alter Besen,
Nimm die schlechten Lumpenhüllen!
Bist schon lange Knecht gewesen:
Nun erfülle meinen Willen!
Auf zwei Beinen stehe,
Oben sei ein Kopf,
Eile nun und gehe
Mit dem Wassertopf!

        Walle! walle
     Manche Strecke,
     Dass, zum Zwecke,
     Wasser fließe
     Und mit reichem, vollem Schwalle
     Zu dem Bade sich ergieße.

   Seht, er läuft zum Ufer nieder!
Wahrlich! ist schon an dem Flusse,
Und mit Blitzesschnelle wieder
Ist er hier mit raschem Gusse.
Schon zum zweiten Male!
Wie das Becken schwillt!
Wie sich jede Schale
Voll mit Wasser füllt!

        Stehe! stehe!
     Denn wir haben
     Deiner Gaben
     Vollgemessen! -
     Ach, ich merk es! Wehe! wehe!
     Hab ich doch das Wort vergessen!

   Ach, das Wort, worauf am Ende
Er das wird, was er gewesen!
Ach, er läuft und bringt behende!
Wärst du doch der alte Besen!
Immer neue Güsse
Bringt er schnell herein,
Ach, und hundert Flüsse
Stürzen auf mich ein!

        Nein, nicht länger
     Kann ichs lassen:
     Will ihn fassen!
     Das ist Tücke!
     Ach, nun wird mir immer bänger!
     Welche Miene! welche Blicke!

   O, du Ausgeburt der Hölle!
Soll das ganze Haus ersaufen?
Seh ich über jede Schwelle
Doch schon Wasserströme laufen.
Ein verruchter Besen,
Der nicht hören will!
Stock, der du gewesen,
Steh doch wieder still!

        Willst am Ende
     Gar nicht lassen?
     Will dich fassen,
     Will dich halten
     Und das alte Holz behende
     Mit dem scharfen Beile spalten!

   Seht, da kommt er schleppend wieder!
Wie ich mich nur auf dich werfe,
Gleich, o Kobold, liegst du nieder;
Krachend trifft die glatte Schärfe.
Wahrlich! brav getroffen!
Seht, er ist entzwei!
Und nun kann ich hoffen,
Und ich atme frei!

        Wehe! wehe!
     Beide Teile
     Stehn in Eile
     Schon als Knechte
     Völlig fertig in die Höhe!
     Helft mir, ach! ihr hohen Mächte!

   Und sie laufen! Nass und nässer
Wirds im Saal und auf den Stufen:
Welch entsetzliches Gewässer!
Herr und Meister, hör mich rufen! -
Ach, da kommt der Meister!
Herr, die Not ist groß!
Die ich rief, die Geister,
Werd ich nun nicht los.

        In die Ecke,
     Besen! Besen!
     Seids gewesen!
     Denn als Geister
     Ruft euch nur, zu seinem Zwecke,
     Erst hervor der alte Meister.

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe  (1749-1832)

( Das jetzt nicht Harald_1933 "Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg" Oper von Richard Wagner, noch anführt.)

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Helmut,

ich hoffe, Du hast aus dem Gedächtnis zitiert.

Dieser Zauberlehrling erinnert mich an die Schulmedizin, die seit mehr als 150 Jahren mit beschwörungsartigen, aber untauglichen Formeln Krebs heilen will, die mit Stahl, Strahl und Chemo zaubert, dabei aber reichlich erfolglos ist, den Männern die Prostata raubt oder diese und andere Organe nachhaltig schädigt und somit auch dafür sorgt, dass der BPS für die Aufstellung von Männer-Hygiene-Behältern kämpft.

Da halte ich mich an die wahren Meister, an diejenigen, 

die kein Active Surveillance haben, was nichts tut außer Abwarten, bis es zu spät ist, sondern rechtzeitig eingreifen,
die modernste Diagnostik nutzen und die Opfer nicht schon anfangs mit einer Vielzahl Biopsien schädigen,
die das Immunsystem aufbauen,
die wissen, wie wichtig ein gesundes Herz- Kreislaufsystem ist und den Patienten entsprechend betreuen,
die darauf hinwirken, dass man seine Knochen gesund hält,
die jeden Menschen und seine Krankheit individuell betrachten,
die Krebszellen mit Hitze zum Schwitzen und Absterben bringen,
die den Kampf gegen hohen Blutzucker aufnehmen,
die auf Vorteile einer ketogenen Ernährung hinweisen,
die den Körper von Umweltgiften und Schwermetallen befreien,
die den Darm sanieren, 
die Magensäurebildung durch Bitterstoffe anregen,
die auf Ernährung mit geeigneten Fettsäuren hinweisen,
die den Körper mit ausreichend Nährstoffen in Form von Vitaminen, Mineralien & Co. in Ordnung bringen, 
die Entzündungsherde im Körper beseitigen, indem sie z.B. Gebisse und Tonsillen sanieren,
die Störfelder eliminieren,
die Mitochondrien mit Anthocyanen und Dichloracetat stärken,
die Krebs mit Low Dose Naltrexon und Artesunat beeindrucken,
die mit Hoch-Dosis-Vitamin C, Alpha Lipon Säure, Vitamin B  und Procain zaubern,
die die Psyche beachten, 
die beachten, dass das hormonelle System mit dem Älterwerden aus dem Ruder läuft und korrigiert werden muss,
die erkennen, dass hormonell anfälliges Gewebe bei Krebs entsprechend behandelt werden muss und 
die, wenn das alles zu versagen scheint, Krebszellen rechtzeitig, mit sanfter, moderner Low-Dose-Chemo ärgern.

Das alles sind Vorgaben und Methoden der Meister, an die ich mich halte.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang,

durch Bitterstoffe werden Gallenfluss und Pankreassekrete angeregt,
Magensäure durch:
• Scharf gewürzte und gesalzene Speisen
• Stark gebratene Speisen
• Geräucherte Lebensmittel
• Fettreiche Lebensmittel und Gerichte
• Tomaten
• Pfefferminztee
• Cola
• alkoholische Getränke (Liköre, Schnäpse, Weißwein)
• Süßspeisen / Süßigkeiten vor allem mit hohem Fettgehalt (Schokolade, Nüsse…)
• Zitrusfüchte und Säfte

und sinnigerweise, durch alle Stoffe, die Säure binden und damit die Protonenpumpe aktivieren um erneut Säure zu produzieren.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Danke Heribert,

für den Hinweis. 

Dr. Friedman zitiert im Abschnitt "Stomach Acid" auf Seite 281 / Pos. 4049 Dr. Wright, einen bekannten amerikanischen Arzt und Autor, der in seinem Buch über Magensäure sinngemäß schreibt: '_Alles was bitter schmeckt, stimuliert die Produktion von Magensäure. Deshalb empfiehlt er 15 Minuten vor jeder Mahlzeit etwas bitteres zu essen._' siehe Fußnote [10], Seite 336.

Wieso Bitterstoffe so wirken, wird in Fußnote [13], Seite 336/ Pos. 5139 evolutionstheoretisch erläutert. Ich gehe davon  aus, dass, wie du schreibst, ebenfalls weitere Säfte aktiviert werden.

Zitat aus einer Internetseite von Dr. Heike Jürgens, Naturwissenschaftlerin mit Schwerpunkt Biotechnologie.

"_Noch vor 100 Jahren gehörte es zum guten Ton wohlhabender Familien den Gästen nach üppigen Mahlzeiten selbst hergestellte Bitterliköre zu reichen.  Die darin enthaltenden Bitterstoffe stellen dem Körper wichtige Verdauungshilfen zur Verfügung, die die Speichel-, Magensaft- und Gallensekretion anregen und  auf diese Art und Weise appetitanregend, magenstärkend und  leberaktivierend wirken. Dadurch stehen dem Körper genügend  Verdauungssäfte zur Verfügung, um Magendrücken, Sodbrennen und ein  übermäßiges Sättigungsgefühl nach fettem Essen� zu verhindern.

 Gerade die Bitterstoffe des Gelben Enzians, des Wermuts, des Benediktenkrauts, der Pomeranze (Bitterorange), des Tausendgüldenkrautes, der Engelwurz und der Chinarinde haben sich bei Verdauungsstörungen aller Art bewährt.

 Aber auch das richtige Würzen von Speisen kann die Verdauung nach obigem Mechanismus fördern. Scharfe Gewürze, wie beispielsweise Paprika, Cayennepfeffer, Ingwer oder Kurkuma sorgen für eine Aktivierung der Verdauungsdrüsen._"

Noch ein Zitat von Dr. Friedman, Seite 280/ Pos. 4021: 

" _Du magst denken, dass Magensäure nichts mit Brustkrebs, Prostatakrebs oder Alzheimer-Krankheit zu tun hat, aber du liegst falsch. Denke an all die Antikrebs-Stoffe in Pilzen oder die Anti-Alzheimer-Stoffe in Rosmarin oder Salbei, die du isst. Wie kommen diese Stoffe in deinen Blutstrom? Es ist klar, dass das Essen, was du isst in deinem Magen geht, wo Magensäure es verdaut und all diesen hilfreichen Stoffen ermöglicht, in deinen Blutstrom überzugehen. Wenn du aber nicht ausreichend Magensäure hast, dann wird Nahrung deinen Körper ohne einen Vorteil für dich passieren._" ...

Es wird dann ausgeführt, dass Dr. Wright darauf hinweist, dass _entgegen_ der meist üblichen schulmedizinischen Vermutung die Leute im Alter (ab mittlerem Alter) zu wenig, und nicht zu viel, Magensäure haben. Deshalb sei die häufige Gabe von Magensäureblockern falsch. Damit würden die Patienten weiter geschädigt. Das Gegenteil ist erforderlich. Diejenigen, die Reflux haben, brauchen _mehr_ Magensäure _anstatt weniger_. Dann wird der Muskel, der den Rückfluss verhindert, wieder stark. Bei wenig Magensäure ist er schwach. usw. usf. Es werden Patienten beispielhaft aufgeführt, die Magensäuremangel schwerwiegende Krankheiten hatten und geheilt wurden

Man sieht, nur ein winziger Punkt in meinem obigen Programm und so viel Interpretationsbedarf. 

Gute Gesundheit
Wolfgang

----------

